# 03/04 Raw Discussion Thread: How will HHH respond to Batista?



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Excited. This is so easy to not fuck up.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Big fucking Dave is back :mark: :mark: :mark:

Hopefully he gets the proper AE/RA type booking and we get a old school blood feud between Batista and HHH.

And to those who abused me for saying they were going to do something like TS and Braun vs Drew, Elias, Lashley and Corbin


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Let's go Vince, put that title on The Queen...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> Let's go Vince, put that title on The Queen...


Why would any Charlotte fan want her to be the champion before WrestleMania? You should want her to win the title in the main event.

Not going to happen, either scenario. Anybody who thinks Ronda is actually dropping the title going into this show is fooling themselves.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm more interested in Becky & Ronda's twitter than I am in any of those bullet points... 

Hopefully it's a good show anyway. I'll watch Becky's segment & might check out Batista & The Shield if it looks interesting.

Can somebody give me a storyline explanation to Charlotte's claim to the Raw Women's title btw? I haven't been following it too closely, but she's a SD superstar, and she didn't win the Rumble or MITB, so how does this make sense? Why doesn't she want to fight Asuka?


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I hope that Hunter trys to calm the storm, an act that so incenses Batista that he does something really big, and really bad.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why would any Charlotte fan want her to be the champion before WrestleMania? You should want her to win the title in the main event.
> 
> Not going to happen, either scenario. Anybody who thinks Ronda is actually dropping the title going into this show is fooling themselves.


I would love it for her to win the title in the main event, that would be ideal but it is practically a given that Becky is winning.

Not that I think they will go with it (most likely it just lead to a match between her and Becky for the spot at Fastlane with Ronda interrupting to cause a DQ). But I wouldn't mind them doing so as it is something that would fit with her current character and the story and would make her the main villain/heel of the feud in contrast to the hero Becky and whatever Ronda is supposed to be.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Tyrion Lannister said:
> 
> 
> > Why would any Charlotte fan want her to be the champion before WrestleMania? You should want her to win the title in the main event.
> ...


I'm not a big Charlotte fan but even I think her record title win would be lame if it was just handed to her. She should earn it in a big match. Ideally as a babyface tbh.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Tuning in for Charlotte. hopefully something Important happens I'm not expecting them handing her the title but maybe we will find out if she is having a match at Fastlane or not.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> I would love it for her to win the title in the main event, that would be ideal but it is practically a given that Becky is winning.


So? It's a given that Ronda is keeping the title this Monday. Didn't stop you from hoping for a switch.



> Not that I think they will go with it (most likely it just lead to a match between her and Becky for the spot at Fastlane with Ronda interrupting to cause a DQ). But I wouldn't mind them doing so as it is something that would fit with her current character and the story and would make her the main villain/heel of the feud in contrast to the hero Becky and whatever Ronda is supposed to be.


She already is the main villain of the feud. She shoehorned her way into a match nobody wanted her in, and keeps taking Beckys opportunities at every turn. The whole storyline going back to the summer has been that. Her taking the title would just make Ronda look like an impotent geek for throwing away the belt, and it would throw off a significant part of the interest in this match if Charlotte is crowned the new champion. Whatever Charlotte gets out of this is not worth it to them. Ronda is merely pulling a power play and threatening to throw the title away, which she won't do, so Vince gives Becky an opportunity to be in the match.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The absolute state of this show outside of Batista.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Don't about the retired partimers
Interested in Ronda & Shield


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*



> As noted on Thursday, The Q Arena in Cleveland is now advertising a big 2-on-3 Handicap Match for the March 10 WWE Fastlane pay-per-view - Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins vs. Baron Corbin, Bobby Lashley and Drew McIntyre.
> 
> There are plans to do an angle at Monday's go-home RAW episode to put Dean Ambrose into the max for the official reunion of The Shield, as has been speculated. F4Wonline.com adds that Braun Strowman could be added to the match as well.
> 
> The match will end up being The Shield vs. Lashley, McIntyre and Corbin in a six-man match or an eight-man match with The Shield and Strowman vs. Elias, Lashley, McIntyre and Corbin.


Source: https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2019/03/the-shield-reunion-angle-on-monday-wwe-raw-651497/


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*

I'm so fucking tired of those random Shield reunions for cheap pops.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*

Ugh, another Shield angle. So boring.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*

It'll be a 4 vs 4. Strowman vs Corbin is the main story in all of this so they can't leave him out. Fuck it, its the last Shield reunion forever so I can let it slide for the final time.

Thank God Dean Ambrose is on the way out. Enough of this shit.


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*

Its a nice way to send Dean out, either as a member of the shield or 1v1 vs Roman at mania would be good


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*

Like everything else the WWE takes a good idea (The Shield) and runs it to the ground. What is this? Reunion 214 for The Shield?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*

LMFAO I called this and was abused by people in the chatbox :lmao

IIRC Vic, Buffy The Vampire Slayer and AD.

So much for needing months to get ready for an in ring return. Seemed like this was the plan when they had them do the Shield bomb on Braun at EC. Unlikely they would have foreshadowed it unless they knew Roman could go.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

At this point, all I care about is Batista. All of my excitement for Becky/Rousey has been killed dead. Good job Vince. I didn't think that was possible coming out of the RAW after the Royal Rumble but you actually did it. You old fuckin demented clown. Fuck you.

If he fucks up Batista's return run AGAIN, I will officially be done as a wrestling fan until AEW comes. Hopefully HHH has creative control for this build.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*



Donnie said:


> LMFAO I called this and was abused by people in the chatbox :lmao
> 
> IIRC Vic, Buffy The Vampire Slayer and AD.
> 
> So much for needing months to get ready for an in ring return. Seemed like this was the plan when they had them do the Shield bomb on Braun at EC. Unlikely they would have foreshadowed it unless they didn't knew Roman could go.


I'll give you that one, I had a ton of doubt he would be wrestling already myself, but if that ends up being the match than I'll eat my hat. 

I'm sure they're doing it ASAP because with Dean on his way out it'll ruin any future attempt to do reunions for the near future. Also, Corbin/Lashley/Drew really are feeling like League of Nations now, which is a shame for Drew especially who looked real great coming out of those Ziggler and Angle matches. They're just killing him in this angle.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*

Reigns has been back a whole 5 minutes...yep Shield Reunion it is :bosque


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*

Since months we have that story Corbin being the GM or the alpha heel ... who is gonna stop him?


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Finally a story that actually feels important(only because it has Batista in it and it's as far away from women's revolution and becky nonsense as any weary fan could hope to get:lmao) :lol

Absolutely despise the fact that it's HHH(ONCE AGAIN) though. 

The real main event and story on the RTWM should've could've been Batista vs Brock or Batista vs Roman.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*










Rollins is going to be Reigns sidekick in his own Mania program with Lesnar isn't he....


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*

ughhh


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

That is not a BIG angle.....


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*

Ugh, what is this? The 500th reunion? I'm sick of it.

The last time I even liked The Shield was when they were first introduced as heels. Once they turned face I didn't really care for them as a group, I felt like they lost their coolness.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*

Oh okay. That was unexpected.

I thought this was about Natalya and Dana Brooke finally having match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*

This is basically a continuation of the reunion from last year cos it got interrupted by Roman's hiatus. And if Dean is truly leaving, then it's basically their last opportunity to do anything Shield related.

And this will likely go onto Mania with Dean & Roman doing something together, which will keep Roman out of the title matches, and isn't that what you people want?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*

"official"

the other ones have been unofficial? :aries2


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*



Donnie said:


> LMFAO I called this and was abused by people in the chatbox :lmao
> 
> IIRC Vic, Buffy The Vampire Slayer and AD.
> 
> So much for needing months to get ready for an in ring return. Seemed like this was the plan when they had them do the Shield bomb on Braun at EC. Unlikely they would have foreshadowed it unless they didn't know Roman could go.


I'll admit it, I was wrong. I honestly didn't expect them to have Roman work so soon when he just started training, but then I forgot the company we're talking about. Who has a history of a complete lack of sympathy for worker health.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*

4 v 4 is the Mania match

Reigns/Ambrose/Balor/Strowman

Vs.

Corbin/Lashley/Elias/McIntyre

Spoiler: Reigns wins with spear.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

So no mcyntyre cena at mania...I'm all for that as long as joe is fighting cena..

Joe vs cena

Orton vs Aj

tna vs wwe


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*

I warned ya'll.. WHen you were all screaming and hollering for Reigns last week you just gave Vince the green light..

He will now shove Reigns down your throats like never before and you only have yourselves to blame for that huge reaction you gave him last week..

Vince gonna kick the big dawg into overdrive.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*



reamstyles said:


> So no mcyntyre cena at mania...I'm all for that as long as joe is fighting cena..
> 
> Joe vs cena
> 
> ...


That would be an awesome tag team match. Cena and Orton vs Joe and Styles Want to see it happen sometime down the line.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*

Honestly, this is probably for Reigns and crew more than it is for the fans. I’m sure Reigns would like one last match with his shield buddies. With Ambrose leaving and him going out with cancer, he probably thought it would never happen again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*

This is hardly an important angle.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*

Shrugs" dean's leaving why not make sure his happy working with his best friends. And it protects seths back injury cause he won't have to go all out. Where's the negative ?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*

Shield reunion #5 million is not a "big angle"


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*

They couldn't just settle for a final shield fistbump at Wrestlemania. Nothing can be subtle with this company. They just loudly bash us over the head with the same old shit all the time.


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*

How is that a big angle ???


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*

*So, The Shield vs. 3 overexposed stars. Yeah I like this, I like when The Shield just gets to take out the trash or the tired acts like when they first debuted. :mark:*


----------



## BrokenFreakinNeck (Jan 1, 2019)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*

It will never happen but I want to see heel Shield again. They were a lot better as heels.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*

Great. I can even hear it in my head now

Cole-“This is amazing!!! The Shield is back together again! An incredible moment tonight on Monday Night Raw!!!”

Graves-“The Hounds of Justice are back and they are putting every Raw Superstar on notice that this in their yard now!!”

Renee-“Not gonna lie-Dean is looking great out there with Roman and Seth as part of the Shield again!!!”


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*



Donnie said:


> LMFAO I called this and was abused by people in the chatbox :lmao
> 
> IIRC Vic, Buffy The Vampire Slayer and AD.
> 
> So much for needing months to get ready for an in ring return. Seemed like this was the plan when they had them do the Shield bomb on Braun at EC. Unlikely they would have foreshadowed it unless they didn't know Roman could go.


I'm stunned that nobody else saw this coming???


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*



Magicman38 said:


> Great. I can even hear it in my head now
> 
> Cole-“This is amazing!!! The Shield is back together again! An incredible moment tonight on Monday Night Raw!!!”
> 
> ...


This is guaranteed to be the word for word verbatim of how the return is called.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*

We don't need a 7,000th Shield reunion.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*

"BIG ANGLE"

Pretty sure, we all predicted it.

Can this company be any more predictable? :lol


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*

Man this Shield reunion is gonna hurt Rollins so much more than the last one did. I get the Rollins vs Lesnar has been ice cold so far but there's still a chance to make it good and I was kinda looking forward to the story of Rollins playing the underdog against Lesnar.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*

LOL, more Shield reunions! That's rejuvenating!

On a side note, Drew and Lashley really need to be buried a bit more. Specially by a team that's probably gonna end soon (believing that Dean is really leaving). Great booking decision!


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*

Of course this is a BIG ANGLE guys! It's a big angle to the 6 year olds, fan girls, Indian and Middle Eastern fan that are their target demos.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*

I really hope they change their minds.

They've wanted Roman Reigns as face of the company forever. He has more goodwill from fans now than ever before. FUCKING USE THAT

dont put him in a random ass tag match nobody cares about?

Milk the shit out of his first match back. Do it for Mania. Heck - not even mania. Do it for Raw after mania. Keep us guessing. Book him as a special enforcer in the Rollins vs Lesnar match instead.

booking works so much better when you dont hot shot random matches no one cares about. Take your time.

The anticipation for Becky vs Ronda keeps growing because of the slow build. They need to do the same here


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*

In one way I'm glad they're forcing this shit so quickly as it'll start killing the tragically insincere reaction Reigns got the other night.

In another way... This fucking company. :armfold


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*

This is probably the last time we'll ever see The Shield together (at least for a long time), so I don't blame them for doing one final reunion.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*

Since Dean is leaving Shield reunion 285 was obviously going to happen. Gotta milk it one last time. Don’t blame them here.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*

" ̶W̶A̶R̶ RAW... ̶W̶A̶R̶ RAW never changes..."


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*

The Shield is one of the worst things to ever happen in wrestling history. These stale ass goons just do endless reunions. 

I'll never understand how people enjoy these endless Reunions.

They really are a huge part of why the WWE is so terrible now. They've invested way to much time into this mostly mediocre group. Every few months they have a reunion and bury everyone they come into contact with.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*

You know what, with this Vince changing things the fans want storyline; I'd absolutely love it if he came out and fired/replaced Ambrose so they can't do this Shield reunion part 2000. For kicks replace them with The Mean Street Posse.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*

The amount of Shield Reunions is getting close to the amount of times Big Show has turned heel/babyface.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Guess I'll continue to be the only person who enjoys The Shield :shrug

Dean's leaving anyway so this is their last opportunity. Then all of you whiners can finally STFU about The Shield's reunions. You spend more time complaining about them reuniting than they actually do reuniting :lmao


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Guess I'll continue to be the only person who enjoys The Shield :shrug
> 
> Dean's leaving anyway so this is their last opportunity. Then all of you whiners can finally STFU about The Shield's reunions. You spend more time complaining about them reuniting than they actually do reuniting :lmao


I enjoy The Shield, But

Deans not leaving


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

This thread is genuinely more hyped for this Raw than it was for Raw last week which was stacked with Reigns and the Flair celebration.

Here for BATISTA.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Excited. This is so easy to not fuck up.


Have you seen what they've done to Becky? Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

WWEfan4eva said:


> I enjoy The Shield, But
> 
> Deans not leaving


People keep saying this, then they don't show any proof. So I don't believe it until there's either proof, or the end of April rolls around and he doesn't go anywhere :shrug


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Guess I'll continue to be the only person who enjoys The Shield :shrug
> 
> Dean's leaving anyway so this is their last opportunity. Then all of you whiners can finally STFU about The Shield's reunions. You spend more time complaining about them reuniting than they actually do reuniting :lmao


Is it actually surprising that people are tired of The Shield reuniting 10 times a year?

Its long due past the point where these guys actually go off in their own directions and do something that isn't Shield related. As repetitive as pro wrestling is, this Shield crap is even more repetitive.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Ambrose is probably already pencilled in at AEW. And it'll help WWE to stop relying on Shield.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*



Donnie said:


> LMFAO I called this and was abused by people in the chatbox :lmao
> 
> IIRC Vic, Buffy The Vampire Slayer and AD.
> 
> So much for needing months to get ready for an in ring return. Seemed like this was the plan when they had them do the Shield bomb on Braun at EC. Unlikely they would have foreshadowed it unless they knew Roman could go.


I admit I was wrong however, I would appreciate if you have an issue with me, we solve it in private and not go the drama route.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Possible Big Angle On Monday's WWE RAW*



Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> I admit I was wrong however, I would appreciate if you have an issue with me, we solve it in private and not go the drama route.


Aww come on that's what the boards are for lol. I was also ripped apart by people for saying the same thing lol. WWE's booking is predictable as all hell, it's so sad.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

Will watch the opening to see if Batista turns up and if not will come on here to see if he is on the show at any point (will watch that segment if he does)


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

HHH might be so annoyed that he might have to pull out his denim jeans and leather jacket.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

It's about time :trips had the opportunity to cut a 30 minute opening promo on a potential opponent :trips2











But I like Batista, so it's good to see him back.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

8 pages and the show hasn't even started :bjpenn.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> 8 pages and the show hasn't even started :bjpenn.


Only because another thread got merged with it :lol

That merged thread alone spans 4 pages of this one. So really it's 4 pages and the show hasn't started which sounds about right for the show nowadays.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Have you seen what they've done to Becky? Don't get your hopes up.


Touche, but please let me pretend to think they'll use Big Dave correctly. Just this one time? That way I can get even more irrationally angry tonight.


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Touche, but please let me pretend to think they'll use Big Dave correctly. Just this one time? That way I can get even more irrationally angry tonight.


Vince McMahon to come out and say Batista isn't going to face HHH at Mania because he's found someone more deserving and Batista is suspended. Out walks Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I'm more interested in Becky & Ronda's twitter than I am in any of those bullet points...
> 
> Hopefully it's a good show anyway. I'll watch Becky's segment & might check out Batista & The Shield if it looks interesting.
> 
> Can somebody give me a storyline explanation to Charlotte's claim to the Raw Women's title btw? I haven't been following it too closely, but she's a SD superstar, and she didn't win the Rumble or MITB, so how does this make sense? Why doesn't she want to fight Asuka?


She was the last legitimate entrant in the Royal Rumble, and irrespective of the Rumble result she's the No. 1 contender. If the champion has relinquished it she's got as strong a claim as anyone.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

If Triple H comes out and gives a rundown of the show again ("What a great night it will be. Charlotte is here to claim the RAW Womens Championship. Whats next for Roman Reigns and Rollins? Aleister Black and Ricochet will be in action. Blah, blah, blah.") i'm going to be so annoyed. It takes away from any real feel of the feuds. Cena used to do it every time he had a mic. in his hand.

With that said, i'm really looking forward to RAW. That RAW Tag Team division though. The Tag Team Champs losing to two singles guys. The Revival deserve better than that.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I swear if they fuck up Batista again...:vincecry:fuckthis


On a lighter note, will thotty Alexa Bliss be in her leather pants tonight? atass


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Disputed said:


> Vince McMahon to come out and say Batista isn't going to face HHH at Mania because he's found someone more deserving and Batista is suspended. Out walks Bray Wyatt.


I'd quit. I'd smash my TV and finally be done with the torture I do to myself every week. But in honesty I think tonight Batista fucks with Hunter a bit more. Stephanie maybe this time? I don't think they should get physical yet though. This needs to be a blood feud and I think both men need to mess with each other every week with maybe only 1-2 brawls.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Looking forward to the next step of the dementia Vince gimmick

"Seth, I'm replacing you with *THE BIG DOG!*"

:vince5


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Looking forward to the next step of the dementia Vince gimmick
> 
> "Seth, I'm replacing you with *THE BIG DOG!*"
> 
> :vince5


Nah, we need to embrace the FULL-DEMENTIA Vince.

"Seth, I don't think the fans want to see you slay the beast. There is only ONE man who THE UNIVERSE wants see face Brock Lesnar!! And THAT MAN IS..."


:cena6:cena6:cena6:rivetingcena:cena4:cena4:cena:cena:cena:cena:cena:cena:cena:cena


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Looking forward to the next step of the dementia Vince gimmick
> 
> "Seth, I'm replacing you with *THE BIG DOG!*"
> 
> :vince5


_OhbutItsbeenbookedalready_ :vince5


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Looking forward to The Riot Squad interacting with Natalya 

Seriously though, its all about Batista tonight.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

I wonder if wwe is going to redo that kane entrance where he came out in chains with a load of security guards in 2003 but with someone leading "the animal" batista out with a rope attached to his nose ring like a cow with a bunch of farmers following along behind.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Not sure if I’ll watch live since they announced those annoying people from SNL as guest hosts fpalm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Batista wont be there tonight will he?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Mango13 said:


> Batista wont be there tonight will he?





> Former WWE World Heavyweight Champion Batista has his next appearance on the flagship show of the company, Monday Night RAW. According to PWinsider, Batista is slated to appear on Raw once again next week.
> 
> Batista will continue his feud with Triple H that kicked off earlier this week. Batista viciously attacked WWE Hall of Famer Ric Flair just as he was getting ready to head to the ring for his 70th birthday celebration.


Still doesn't make it 100% confirmed. I hope he's there. WWE would be foolish NOT to have them there so that makes it likely he won't be. 

As far as The Shield reunion goes, everyone is expecting it. But there's a chance that it doesn't happen and Ambrose rebuffs Rollins and Reigns. That way they can do Ambrose/Reigns at WM. That's the best way to maximize Ambrose's value. Everyone knows by being pitted against Reigns, Ambrose will instantly become the new favorite of the fans.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102633198301913089









Looking forward to her segment tonight


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Not sure if I’ll watch live since they announced those annoying people from SNL as guest hosts fpalm


was about to say thats fine but its not even kate mcKinnon.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102633198301913089
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Handing Charlotte the belt would put the nail in the coffin of this dumpster fire of a feud, so I'm 99.9% sure that is exactly what they will do :lol

There's getting heat on the heels, and then there's driving fans away. That would be the latter.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> There's getting heat on the heels, and then there's driving fans away. That would be the latter.


Since adding Charlotte the fans have NOT been driven away. If they do put the title on her tonight it will be interesting to see what the viewership looks like.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

why are these SNL losers coming on? Ugh can't wait to make the only thing left on tv I enjoy (even if for a few minutes a week) political.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Hoping to see this


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

bradatar said:


> why are these SNL losers coming on? Ugh can't wait to make the only thing left on tv I enjoy (even if for a few minutes a week) political.


This current crop of SNL is easily the worst era of the past 25 years. The only thing they know how to do is talk about U.S. politics and have NBC pay Youtube to suggest that drivel to me. No matter how many times I say I don't want to see these millenial pothead dweebs shitting on the president for cheap heat, YouTube always shows those damn videos to me. 

I hope the guest host thing doesn't come back, because that is as bad as RAW ever was. Pretty soon it'll be back to having shows hosted by Pee Wee Herman and Kermit the Frog.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I hope Charlotte is on my TV screen for the least amount of time possible. I also hope they don't put a mic in her hand.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I know is not gonna happen because Batista is back only to "play" with Triple H but I would let him destroy a couple of guys just to build him up.

If they wasted Angle, Ziggler and Balor on Drew McCrickets, they could use a few lowcarders to make Batista look like The Animal he is, also is been a long time since we've seen a powerbomb, current roster size has deprived us of some power moves.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> I know is not gonna happen because Batista is back only to "play" with Triple H but I would let him destroy a couple of guys just to build him up.
> 
> If they wasted Angle, Ziggler and Balor on Drew McCrickets, they could use a few lowcarders to make Batista look like The Animal he is, *also is been a long time since we've seen a powerbomb*, current roster size has deprived us of some power moves.


Owens did a powerbomb in last week's Smackdown


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Congrats to WWE for securing the two least funny cast members of SNL for Raw tonight. Vince knows what the people want...


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Finally the focus is on what actually draws viewers/ratings/attendance-on Batista, HHH, Roman/Shield...the STARS :lol

Hope the women will be featured even less so and don't mainevent Wrestlemania:lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The Batista and Charlotte stuff will be the only interesting bits tonight, the rest of Raw is uninteresting, midcard and the tag division are a mess right now.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Hey! I see you cheating the thread page count by merging threads!

:beckylol

I'm fairly interested in this one, here's to hoping for interesting developments in the Triple H/Batista angle and that Ronda isn't given a microphone.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why are some people I've never heard of being guests on Raw? Why does WWE insist on doing that? They barely have enough time to feature their whole roster and they waste time on some random people :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Black Cobra said:


> ...and that Ronda isn't given a microphone.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Dolorian said:


>


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Ah, 2005.

Big Dave bested HHH for half the year and than Hunter tried to kill Flair.

Or are we supposed to forget it happened that way?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Rick Sanchez said:


> Ah, 2005.
> 
> Big Dave bested HHH for half the year and than Hunter tried to kill Flair.
> 
> Or are we supposed to forget it happened that way?


They expect us to forget about things from 14 days ago, let alone 14 years ago.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Will they give Batista his cool pyro back?

Will Becky get to be on TV?

Will they be stupid enough to just hand Charlotte the belt?

Will Braun, Drew, and Baron have ANY kind of real direction going forward?

WTF is going on with Lio and Lashley?

Will Alexa continue to try and get into Finn's pants?

Etc?




Stay tuned, same Raw time, same Raw channel,


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Asuka842 said:


> Will they give Batista his cool pyro back?
> 
> Will Becky get to be on TV?
> 
> ...


A Batista entrance without pyro is not a Batista entrance. Please let there be pyro.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Agreed, same with Kane for that matter.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Becky/Rousey/Charlotte segment needs to close the show tonight. Last week's arrest segment was lame and didn't feel like the most important part of the show as any WM main event should. Makes sense with Batista and Reigns coming back on the same night. But this week, I want some damn good writing or GTFO.


----------



## YoUAiNtWoRtHiT (Dec 24, 2018)

prosperwithdeen said:


> A Batista entrance without pyro is not a Batista entrance. Please let there be pyro.


literally was about to say the same exact thing in a reply before going past yours. Batista ain't Batista without pyro. Still to this day I imitate it


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The arrest angle would have been fine, IF Becky would have come back at some point. But her just being, gone, after the first hour made it feel, underwhelming.

Also Becky needs to do something to really get to the McMahon's soon. Thus far, they've pretty much no-sold everything that she's done, so she needs something to make her look effective in some way.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

I've got a good feeling about this show tonight. :surprise:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I haven't been this excited for Raw in a while. 

I looked forward to seeing Roman last week, but now it's like... OK... what's gonna happen next?

Lookin' at you Batista/HHH...

Also, watcha got Becky/Steph/Rousey/Vince/Rollins/Ambrose/Reigns ???


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Asuka842 said:


> The arrest angle would have been fine, IF Becky would have come back at some point. But her just being, gone, after the first hour made it feel, underwhelming.
> 
> Also Becky needs to do something to really get to the McMahon's soon. Thus far, they've pretty much no-sold everything that she's done, so she needs something to make her look effective in some way.


Pipebomb?

Or a brutal attack on Vince?


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

^Either would work for me. Just, something of substance.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Asuka842 said:


> The arrest angle would have been fine, *IF Becky would have come back at some point.* But her just being, gone, after the first hour made it feel, underwhelming.
> 
> Also Becky needs to do something to really get to the McMahon's soon. Thus far, they've pretty much no-sold everything that she's done, so she needs something to make her look effective in some way.


*That's not how jail works! :bryanlol*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

From WWE's Instagram...

*wwe: Will QUEEN @charlottewwe take back the throne on #Raw tonight?*


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Cmon Dave show me some RUTHLESSSSSS AGRRRESSSSIIIOOONNNM tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Via WWE's IG Stephanie is supposedly going to "clarify" the status of the Mania match for the RAW Women's Championship tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

All set and ready for RAW, let's see how this goes...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Roman opening the show


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

First time I watched 2 RAWs in a row in at least a year.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Really wanted Batista to open 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Here comes the BIG DAWG :cole


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hopefully Reigns lost that lame body armor, he looks much better without it


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I really did not miss Cole screaming "Here comes the big dog"


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Here comes the BIG DAWG :cole


Feels like we're back in September.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Cole hamming it up on the clapping there... :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It still gives me a huge smile on my face to see Roman come out, considering that for awhile I thought it could possibly be years until we saw him again.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> I really did not miss Cole screaming "Here comes the big dog"




I just said the same thing to my wife. 


Side note: I like that he’s back and healthy but do they really need to shove him down our throats again too?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I expect Ambrose to come out in order to set things up for the Fastlane tag match.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

had to look up Mantaur to get the joke. I remember him now, lol. 

I don't understand why they keep putting the Shield back together. They were never that good imo as a group, and they seem to make up more than the break up.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

We're kicking off with The Big Dog!!! :cole


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

And there are already feint boos.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman needs to grow that beard back out. Looks much better with it.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The quicker they put The Shield back together, the quicker we can get onto their next breakup.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm expecting a Dean appearance of some sort here, maybe?


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

How long until he’s booed again


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

15 min Promo ?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Philly has always been loud for the Big Dog


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

If Roman says he's coming back for his Universal Championship..... ugh.... please Roman... let your brother Seth eat man.

Plenty of food on the plate.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

Same old shit


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Uh oh they got balls opening with him in Philly..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Tough shit, Reigns.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh god what if they put Reigns in the UC match at WM lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dude, I thought he was about to say Brock Lesnar... :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ok, we got Seth instead.

Seth wearing that new shirt!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Don't tell me Roman wants to Charlotte-Flair his way into the Universal title match


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> I just said the same thing to my wife.
> 
> 
> Side note: I like that he’s back and healthy but do they really need to shove him down our throats again too?
> ...



Of course they do, he will be back to being booe'd in no time because of it to.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This doesn't end well


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

If big dog gets put into this match hahahahahahahahahha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Roman getting cheered in Philly. Crazy


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Just send Rollins to SDL, ffs... My boy has earned his spot as top guy!

Rollins for AJ.

Make the trade!


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

I'm not taking you seriously if you have a fucking manbun.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

wonder what time Vince coming out to take Seth out of match and put in Reigns.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I just want Dean to come out and make up with them :lol


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

men on remission ambrose and reigns


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd behind Seth.

:banderas


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

they really putting him back in the main event scene ALREADYYYY?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Please insert Reigns into the UC match.

Just for the sheer amount of laughs it’ll provide. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Teh boos are building


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dude... no fuggin' triple threat! 

Give Reigns his rematch after WM, FFS!!!


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Holy smokes Roman - really? Man won the RR and now you wanna take his title shot?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Batista should interrupt these clowns and wreck them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Turned it off.

I’m really glad that Reigns is cancer free. But if that means we’re going back to him holding the product hostage with everything being about him...then I will simply go back to not watching.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love Roman to pieces, but I really don't want him in the Universal title match.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OK, bring out Ambrose and really get this party started!!!

With Ambrose heeling it up!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THANK YOU, CHRIST.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

patpat said:


> they really putting him back in the main event scene ALREADYYYY?



Are you really surprised?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

SHIELD chants and booing when Seth denied it, and the crowd wants it. BUT I THOUGHT NOBODY LIKED THE SHIELD?!


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

they booed him when he started talking about the title 
his hype is already getting tammed


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Wholeheartedly agree, Rollins. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This is the last time I want the shield back together again. They've done this so many times.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Philly is going to ERUPT later when Dave’s music hits.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Damn, that gave me Chills from Roman there!


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

No way Dean is leaving. They wouldnt make such a thing if he really is leaving. Either a break from wrestling or worked shoot.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

shield? no


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Calling it . roman turning heel tonight. Tho my mind and plans can change.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Nobody should be surprised if Reigns closes Mania with the belt. Yes, it'd be somewhat shoehorned and he has constantly main event Mania the last few years, but that talk show circuit/positive press for Roman and the even greater amount of Make a Wish potential he'd garner for doing so will llikely be too great for money and positive pr-hungry corporate brass to pass up.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Roman pretty much acknowledging Dean is leaving? That's the closest they've come to acknowledging it I think?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Yea Deans re-signing


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

As if Shield reunions are a big deal these days :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The subtly of Ambrose possibly leaving...


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Another Shield reunion...

Oh, yay.

:lauren


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE's obsession with Shield is troubling.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Calling it . roman turning heel tonight. Tho my mind and plans can change.


Heel Roman vs Dean at WM would be dope. Dean goes out putting over his bud, then Roman vs Seth at SS.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Did he say if he wanted a match or just them all next to each other ?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Setting up Reigns/Ambrose tonight!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That pop for Dean though.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth might be in, but is Dean???


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Back to your old music eh Deano


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Yea Deans re-signing


Why do you say that?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh shit. :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

well that lady will be a meme now lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That fan :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

And of course they don't let Dean talk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahahahahahaha that woman’s face after the guitar shot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The planted fan reaction... :lol


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

This is dumb... sorry but no.. The shield reuniting and justification for it is just super weak.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is Batista on the show tonight?


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

for me he confirmed Ambrose is leaving


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

poor guitar


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

What an awkward segment. Ugh


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Having Reigns wish goof luck to Rollins in the match against Lesnar without him becoming a part of it and then reuniting the Shield was the right way to go about it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean not fully on board yet I see... Fuckin' Elias :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Charly DAYUUUUUUUMMMM girl!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Batista has a nose ring now?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Is Lio Rush turning face?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

I knew that cancer thing. Was a work to get that scumbag reigns over. For a few cheap pops. LOLOLOLOLOLOL. this company


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

They've got all these dudes on a pedastal to make charles look super tiny


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That segment was well done. They’re doing the right thing with Reigns right now. I’m actually surprised.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly wens3


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn Charly. Is that see through? :book


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So we get steph instead of Ronda


Wow
thanks WWE
RAW was grreat tonight


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> That pop for Dean though.


For anybody that still thinks 'burying' a guy on his way out would hurt. Just proved it don't. WWE says win and losses don't matter. So why should we care when they try to job somebody out.

Ambrose, if he does indeed leave and goes to another company, it will be a huge blow to WWE and a huge get for that company.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Drew doesn’t look happy to be stuck with League of Nations 2.0


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm so glad they're getting this 6 man tag match over with right now.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Decided to watch, man these guys are geeks


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Having Reigns wish goof luck to Rollins in the match against Lesnar without him becoming a part of it and then reuniting the Shield was the right way to go about it.


and not the way I thought they’d go


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> That segment was well done. They’re doing the right thing with Reigns right now. I’m actually surprised.


thats why after WM Vince will turn him heel bc he is finally over


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Welp, 8 man tag at Fastlane it is


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Now I'm just gonna be hanging out to see what happens with Dean now :lol


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Roman turning heel in Philly would be an amazing swerve.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Triple H addresses Batista? ugh the show should have started with Batista coming out, people want answers from Batista not Triple H. And i don't want no bullshit via satellite shit from Batista either.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> thats why after WM Vince will turn him heel bc he is finally over


I think he is moving to SD during the shakeup.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> thats why after WM Vince will turn him heel bc he is finally over


It must be done.

If they keep Rollins on Raw, it makes him even more every ones top babyface to root for. 

And send Balor to SDL, because he can have a Rollins type role on the blue brand.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> So Triple H addresses Batista? ugh the show should have started with Batista coming out, people want answers from Batista not Triple H. And i don't want no bullshit via satellite shit from Batista either.


If Batista is not there live tonight then that will kill all hype for the math


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuck it’s Election Day tomorrow for Tampa Bay mayor and Big Dave is pretty active in the community down here...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

nah roman ain't turning heel he is going to smackdown with the new fox deal. 
or maybe in the meantime he will work as a heel until October


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> I think he is moving to SD during the shakeup.


that would make sense move Balor and Reigns to SD and Orton and AJ to Raw


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

"Hey Beastie Boy" Man that really buried Braun for me.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Reigns/Cena is the way to go for WrestleMania.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>




This is gonna get used so much lmaoooo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Right now, this is the first time since the original Shield run where all three of them are getting cheered lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> that would make sense move Balor and Reigns to SD and Orton and AJ to Raw


Yeah. If Reigns does go to SD after WM, I think it's pretty much a given AJ is going to Raw; especially since he's been on SD his entire WWE career now and has done everything he can do there.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


DEF a planted fan since she was looking right at the camera


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> So Triple H addresses Batista? ugh the show should have started with Batista coming out, people want answers from Batista not Triple H. And i don't want no bullshit via satellite shit from Batista either.


Get ready ah, for the game ah, to cut a 20 minute promo ah, only to call Batista out ah, to come to RAW next week ah.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

who will the shield wrestle though ... dx?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Another fucking Shield tease and now this Six Man Tag full of bores, what a crap start.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Meh, these guys again, time for a break.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Yeah. If Reigns does go to SD after WM, I think it's pretty much a given AJ is going to Raw; especially since he's been on SD his entire WWE career now and has done everything he can do there.


And if Bryan does keep the title at WM, you could do Reigns vs DB at SS with Reigns going over


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> that would make sense move Balor and Reigns to SD and Orton and AJ to Raw


Yeah that would be awesome, all guys would benefit greatly from that.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Couldn't negotiate a Batista appearance while the iron is the hottest? Obviously the kayfabe biggest question heading into tonight is why Batista attacked Flair. I realize there is over a month to go but come on.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> And if Bryan does keep the title at WM, you could do Reigns vs DB at SS with Reigns going over


Yep, you could. And on the Raw side, we'll eventually get Rollins/Styles; whether that be at SummerSlam or next year's WM, who knows. But probably one of those two shows.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is this a no DQ match?

Shouldnt that have been a DQ


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Showstopper said:


> Yeah. If Reigns does go to SD after WM, I think it's pretty much a given AJ is going to Raw; especially since he's been on SD his entire WWE career now and has done everything he can do there.


i have been waiting for the Rollins/aj since AJ signed. I remember that obscure ROH show where they fought, Seth was looking like a geeking and AJ told him he was the future , approved by Jim Cornette ( YES Jim Cornette is actually a Rollins fan! you don't see big Jim being a fan of anyone often lol) now I want to see what they will do again, Seth lost the first time ,


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I think Reigns on Smackdown would be great.

Reigns, Bryan, Owens, Orton, Rey, Miz, etc.

Just keep Braun away.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Yep, you could. And on the Raw side, we'll eventually get Rollins/Styles; whether that be at SummerSlam or next year's WM, who knows. But probably one of those two shows.


And get Balor vs DB at WM next year


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Is this a no DQ match?
> 
> Shouldnt that have been a DQ


Was thinking the same thing, the ref clearly saw Rush do that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

patpat said:


> i have been waiting for the Rollins/aj since AJ signed. I remember that obscure ROH show where they fought, Seth was looking like a geeking and AJ told him he was the future , approved by Jim Cornette ( YES Jim Cornette is actually a Rollins fan! you don't see big Jim being a fan of anyone often lol) now I want to see what they will do again, Seth lost the first time ,


Yep. They had one match, and Seth was literally 19 years old. So, he was nowhere near a finished product/in his prime at the time of their one match in 2006. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

oh wait I fogot Balor is IC champion, is that bad lol


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

American_Nightmare said:


> Reigns/Cena is the way to go for WrestleMania.


It's going to be 

- R Truth US Championship open challenge out come John Cena

- Reigns , Strowman, Ambrose vs McIntry, Corbin , Lashley

^^ at Mania


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's annoying me that there'll be a few Shield matches probably BEFORE Mania, and I'm going to Mania so I likely won't see them together in person. So close, yet so far, unless they do something on the Raw after Mania or whatever :lol


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Showstopper said:


> Yep. They had one match, and Seth was literally 19 years old. So, he was nowhere near a finished product/in his prime at the time of their one match in 2006. :lol


he looked like a geek, and this version f him would fit more in the 2O5 live thing lol; surprising to see how things go fast tho and people change tho 
it would make everything so much more substantial if wwe uses those kind of things


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> that would make sense move Balor and Reigns to SD and Orton and AJ to Raw


To SDL

Reigns
Balor
Banks
Bayley
AOP
The B Team

To Raw

AJ
Orton
Becky
Carmella
The Usos
SAnitY


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The3 said:


> It's going to be
> 
> - R Truth US Championship open challenge out come John Cena
> 
> ...


Id do Reigns , Rollins, Ambrose vs McIntry, Corbin , Lashley at fastlane, have Dean screw over Reigns to set up Reigns vs Dean at WM.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ads again? Jesus, this match didn't need to go over 2 breaks.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm glad to see Reigns potentially get out of the bloody Lesnar loop. The thing has been detrimental for his career over the last 4 years..


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

angle burying drew oh my Jesus! wasn't he supposed to be the top heel to face Rollins after mania two months ago?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

patpat said:


> angle burying drew oh my Jesus! wasn't he supposed to be the top heel to face Rollins after mania two months ago?


They very much gave up on Drew it seems. Just didn't really pan out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

patpat said:


> angle burying drew oh my Jesus! wasn't he supposed to be the top heel to face Rollins after mania two months ago?


It was a rumor a couple of months ago that he'd be Rollins' first opponent for the Title after WM, but hasn't been brought up anywhere since.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am bored


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> I'm glad to see Reigns potentially get out of the bloody Lesnar loop. The thing has been detrimental for his career over the last 4 years..


Dont worry once he goes to SD he will be back in the world title picture lol


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Dolorian said:


> They very much gave up on Drew it seems. Just didn't really pan out.


is there anything they don't even give up on nowadays? Jesus!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> They very much gave up on Drew it seems. Just didn't really pan out.



Drew would be better off on SD


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

xio8ups said:


> I knew that cancer thing. Was a work to get that scumbag reigns over. For a few cheap pops. LOLOLOLOLOLOL. this company




You’re an idiot


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Dont worry once he goes to SD he will be back in the world title picture lol


Being in the title picture is not the problem. The never ending loop with Lesnar was.

Rollins beating Lesnar at Mania finally puts and end to the thing.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Just pointless filler. That's all this is


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So why isnt any of this a DQ


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Classic WWE putting on a boring 6 man tag to fill out time for their 3 hour show, i'm sure we'll get another one in the 2nd or 3rd hour.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> They very much gave up on Drew it seems. Just didn't really pan out.


For now. They've cooled him off considerably but I can still see him getting the MITB briefcase and a successful cash-in this year.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lio Rush destroyed by Braun :sodone


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Drew would be better off on SD


The issue with Drew is not the brand he is on. He just doesn't have "IT".


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Drew's face after Braun and Lio went through the barricade LOL.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Dear God is Lio alive?


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

This match is boring


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lio dead


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lashley got a wicked spear. Rush is dead too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

He killed him! He's dead!!! He's dead now.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Bye bye lilo. Holy crap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd was hot for that.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> Id do Reigns , Rollins, Ambrose vs McIntry, Corbin , Lashley at fastlane, have Dean screw over Reigns to set up Reigns vs Dean at WM.


That attack by Elias is a question mark , So fastlane is Shield/Kurt Angle vs Elias, Corbin, McIntyre, Lashley?

But Ambrose vs Reigns is a good thing


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Finally this is over.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> The issue with Drew is not the brand he is on. He just doesn't have "IT".


I agree, he’s boring and boring


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

lol even lashley showed charisma reacting to braun killing rush.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Finally this is over.




You spoke too soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Showstopper said:


> It was a rumor a couple of months ago that he'd be Rollins' first opponent for the Title after WM, but hasn't been brought up anywhere since.


I actually remember there being rumors about him winning the rumble , and he was booked very strong around the rumble. Vince was rating for him to take the rumble and braun to beat Lesnar and then triple h came and said Seth should win the title to beat Lesnar at mania 
bit it was said after that he would be the top heel......



now he is being kick by old man Angle


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

That barricade spot is so over done


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Remember when people were excited when they heard Angle was returning to the WWE?

probably one of the worst return runs ever..


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That must have hurt for Lio


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Elias will def be involved in whatever The Shield ends up doing cos he's attacked Dean a few times now, plus has now gained Seth & Roman's attention too.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

No shield to the rescue? What’re they saving it for? Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

bradatar said:


> You spoke too soon


Yeah I see that now :lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

These three are the cure for insomnia. Mcentyre is trash so no wonder they gave up on his vanilla ass


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They're gonna take the titles off The Revival already aren't they?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Ascension and Hawkins/Ryder and the B Team have the audacity to insult other tag teams :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

How can it be unthinkable if they already beat them?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Why they hatin on Otis 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This Otis guy seems dumb as a brick. Talk already. Jesus.

:lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

#BuryAscension


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Accurate onChris Farley


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I have a very good feeling Lesnar gets involved in the Shield match on Sunday.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

"maybe we can beat somebody" you won't Zack you won't!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Dear, God...

The Raw tag team division.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Natalya and Ruby again :eyeroll


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

For fucks sakes how many times are we going to see Natty vs the Riot Squad or members of the Riot Squad


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Why is heavy machinery a thing? They are cheesy and boring


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The McMahons have made 40% of this Becky/Rousey feud about them.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Heavy Machinery gives me vibes of these guys...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Ruby to lose yet another match.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

patpat said:


> "maybe we can beat somebody" you won't Zack you won't!


Amazing even after all the shit Wwe does to him he still,keeps up with his gym routine. He was looking in shape and ready to go.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Trophies said:


> They're gonna take the titles off The Revival already aren't they?


just watch it be to Hawkins and Ryder


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The McMahons have made 40% of this Becky/Rousey feud about them.


I knew that's how it was gonna end up they make everything hot about their dumb family


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Soooo Nattie and Ruby have unfinished business now? :lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Natalya vs Riott Squad member #3,293. This time, the true battle is who can stay awake watching it. I'm already nodding my head, about to use the keyboard as a pillow.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Natalya and Ruby again :eyeroll


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I thought there were no more rematches


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Why is heavy machinery a thing? They are cheesy and boring


Because VInce is going to keep trying the ******* Retard act until it catches on, dammit!


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Im pretty happy I sold my mania tickets for a trip to disneyland in la instead


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

patpat said:


> I knew that's how it was gonna end up they make everything hot about their dumb family


Like do we really need tonight's segment being about Stephanie McMahon addressing shit? Really? Could they not have done anything better with this feud?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> Dear God is Lio alive?


No.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102745433359691779


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Think I’m gonna turn this off this stuff is awful


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Am I the only person who likes The Ascension?

Liked them since their Raw debut.


----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm a little late on this but that Braun going into the baracades looked botched to me or was it supposed to be Braun going straight at Rush?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ronzilla said:


> Im pretty happy I sold my mania tickets for a trip to disneyland in la instead


Good decision


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm so sick of Natty burying younger, better talent. Ruby is a fucking geek.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The women are main eventing Mania this year and these people still can't properly write multiple storylines for the women. It is just whatever is happening with the title and random tag matches.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

no surprise there


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Jobber Squad, they have been booked almost as bad as the IIconics as of late


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Ruby deserves more. 

Christ.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Riot Squad feuds with the same people for 3 years at a time.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I still have no idea what WWE is trying to do with Lacey Evans, but it's awkward as fuck.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Am I the only person who likes The Ascension?
> 
> Liked them since their Raw debut.


I did when they first debuted in Florida/NXT but they ruined them


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So how much longer is this dumb shit with Lacey Evan's gonna go on? Its the stupid Emmalina shit all over again, endless weeks of the same shit and never actually debuting.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ruby Riott and her whole stupid squad are buried beyond belief.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well at least they are saying her name now.That's some progress I guess.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

"other" ******* retard acts:
Godwinns
HIllbilly Jim and Family
Festus and Billie Joe Floyd
TJ Hopper

And that's off the top of my head.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

I tried but I can't watch this, this first hour has been too depressing.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Hey look, they still don’t know what to do with Lacey :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> The Riot Squad jobs to the same people for 3 years at a time.


fixed that for ya


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

poor lashley came back. To be fed to a 145lb piece of shit balor


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

I’ll stick around for the HHH segment then turn this stuff off lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Alright let’s fucking go. Batista bomb Steph 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh god these two losers, neither of them are funny


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SNL still being a thing. No one here in NY/NJ even cares about the show anymore. :lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Best part about the Batista segment last week was him dragging the camera man.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Lacey Evans is already dead before even doing anything


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That hat is mangled. Smooth.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Who the fuck are these people?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That dude doesn't know that Mania is actually in New Jersey not New York... :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Each passing week it gets more obvious that, besides Charlotte, Becky and Ronda, they don't know what to do with the women or they simply don't care


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

I miss the big gold belt :/ is Batista going to be there tonight or what?? I've been waiting all week.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

That was cringeworthy


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Best part about the Batista segment last week was him dragging the camera man.


That was a nice touch.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

this is a cringe fest


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

SNL hasn't been worth a flying damn since the 90's. I'm continually shocked it's still on the air. Every once in a while I try to watch a few minutes and then sit here wondering when the "funny' is going to start. ...turns out, never.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

These guys are not funny whatsoever and they are gonna be at Mania? fpalm


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Please be there Batista I wanna hear that music...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I hate special guests. It's cringe most the times.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its funny how since the authority was supposed to stay out of everything they are on tv even more


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Thank god the Hockey game is starting in a few minutes. This episode has been a disgrace.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE is so desperate for main stream attention it's pathetic.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Great crowd tonight lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> That was a nice touch.


It's always pathetic having a random cameraman backstage.

Whoever booked the segment deserves a raise as it was probably the best produced segment in years.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

SNL comedians are like the soundcloud of comedians


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't feel Batista's presence, guess we're not getting the Animal


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

WWE giving HHH the second hour and Steph the third hour slot, I take it.

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Batista is not there tonight, he posted a video on his IG


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I can’t wait to see the viewership drop off after this segment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Main stream attention using SNL? They might as well use journalists from C-Span or Grumpy Cat at Wrestlemania. They would at least garner momentary interest.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Batista not there already?

:lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is how ya heel it up hahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The shitting on Philly tonight. :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Might aswell just tune out now Batista isn't there :lol


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

This is so weird.. I thought HHH and Stephanie were heels.. Weren't they just feuding with Becky and Ronda?

Now Batista is heel and feuding with HHH?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why is HHH so mad at Batista?

Batista was only trying to help pick up a drunken Ric Flair, and HHH chase Batista off for helping him to his feet


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

30 min Triple H promo coming up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Richard Fliehr.

:lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

HHH breaking kayfabe. So edgy


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Batista's promo skills have gone up tenfold after those acting classes holy fuck lol


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

bradatar said:


> This is how ya heel it up hahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 fucking awesome! classic heel work here 
show you the level of the guy!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Crowd is like...who is this Flere dude...


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Kayfabe is dead.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Weddings lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I knew Trips was gonna make a joke about Ric being married more than once LOL :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Xenoblade said:


> This is so weird.. I thought HHH and Stephanie were heels.. Weren't they just feuding with Becky and Ronda?
> 
> Now Batista is heel and feuding with HHH?


HHH isn't a heel though.

He GAVE Becky her title shot. It's Vince that put a stop to it.

This is all leading up to HHH/Vince power struggle.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This is so awful


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Constantly saying Flair's real name is so ackward to me.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

wow his real name isn't ric flair? damn


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SHUT UP, FAT BOY.

:flair3


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Well I’m losing interest quick. If Batista doesn’t just show up and beat the shit out of him and all we get is triple h crying well fuck this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Why is HHH shooting Ric's real name?

To cover for Ronda doing it on Twitter? :lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I DONT FUCKIN CARE TRIPLE H. Batista not being there is bullshit.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Lol I thought his name was rick flair too


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

This is kind of a terrible promo....It's going in circles.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

David Bautista vs. Paul Levesque is going to sell some tickets.


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

HHH segments are fucking boring


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

wow why is wwe making people do segment of people about their best friends being dead? goddamnit!


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

This is terrible


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Genuinely turning into late WCW with all this real name bollocks.

HHH is a boring promo 95% of the time, but this is horrendous.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Tell me about it lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AngryConsumer said:


> David Bautista vs. Paul Levesque is going to sell some tickets.


In honor of Richard Fliehr, of course.

:flair


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Paul Michael Levesque, better known by the ring name Triple H


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Trips is repeating himself a bit here...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dave you better show up and beat Paul down for daring to bring up their bullshit face run 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Batista > all 3 H's


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HHH breaking kayfabe to cover for RR doing it on twitter.

WWE has reached a new low


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Batista is so carrying this feud. HHH has made a career of being carried by his more talented contemporaries.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

patpat said:


> wow his real name isn't ric flair? damn


*Richard Morgan Fliehr*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ric_Flair


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Showstopper said:


> In honor of Richard Fliehr, of course.
> 
> :flair


Could be "Terra Rizen" instead of Paul Levesque.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I wish Batista was there...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oooh please invite him to your house Trips and film it, I wanna see what your house looks like :lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Well this promo has escalated quickly


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Surprised HHH didn't mention Batista aiming for "cheap heat" there.

Yawn.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

ok now I am sure HHH doesn't want to do this! the dude wants to go to NXT and fap about his boys being the best!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

This is one of the least believable face promos ever


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah Triple H already killed this angle.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Surprised HHH didn't mention Batista aiming for "cheap heat" there.
> 
> Yawn.




He did lol 


Unrelated does anyone know the main event tonight? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

Wow I usually like HHH promos but this one is some terrible acting :S 
They shouldn't do these work shoots, you know they are going to mix it with kayfabe and it is just a reminder that we are watching a scripted show. We know that movies are fake too but you don't have people during them reminding you that you are watching a movie.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Take a shot every time you hear "Richard Fliehr"..


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Just tell us how it really was HHH.

"WWE didn't have anything for you, so you went and starred in a film that grossed over $700,000,000"


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

I’m rooting for Batista


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Gayyyyy wtf.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Maybe it's that I'm used to the likes of Rousey cutting promos, but I thought that was pretty good. Especially towards the end.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

How did we go from Batista beating up Ric in kayfabe to HHH breaking kayfabe... LMFAO


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> I’m rooting for Batista




I don’t see how anyone couldn’t be 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

bradatar said:


> He did lol
> 
> 
> Unrelated does anyone know the main event tonight?
> ...


The main event will likely involve a segment with Stephanie/Ronda and Becky possibly Charolette too.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

"The character"

Fucking hell.

Kill your damn business whilst you're at it.

Do you know why this shit doesn't work!? Because at the end of it, you're FAKE FIGHTING you idiots.


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

Paul has never cut a good promo, but he still insists on going out there like he's fucking Kenneth Branagh in Hamlet.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

that promo was way too over the top.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The XL 2 said:


> Batista is so carrying this feud. HHH has made a career of being carried by his more talented contemporaries.


"But I call myself the Game and give hour long speeches! I carried Shawn and Razor's bags! I took an ECW gimmick from a superior wrestler! I'm that damn good!" :trips10


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Every Trips mania build up now is basically him not really wanting to fight but his opponent poking the bear and causing it


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

What an awful segment from HHH


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So is kayfabe just not a thing any more?


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

WTFFFFF


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'd forgotten about Batista quitting WWE in 2014 cos it happened the same night as Seth turned on The Shield, it overshadowed it :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This is atrocious.

This pointless kayfabe breaking nonsense needs to stop.

So much breaking kayfabe to be edgy and the promo felt completely flat. Triple H just didn't connect.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Vengeful babyface HHH is really fucking weird.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why the fuck are they actually trying to make Ricochet and Aleister a tag team? it makes no fucking sense. Each guy could be a huge singles star so naturally WWE makes them a tag team in a dead division no one cares about...


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Glad we know his real name is Hunter Hurst Helmsley


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Xenoblade said:


> The main event will likely involve a segment with Stephanie/Ronda and Becky possibly Charolette too.




It looks like they’re doing that now. Revival and NXT guys main eventing? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Well, I’m officially out for the night


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

This Batista/HHH feud still makes absolutely no sense. Why would Batista be so desperate to get HHH's attention where he assaults Ric Flair when he beat HHH clean in their feud. No other person can say that, not Rock, not Stone Cold, not Cena, not HBK, not even Brock or Undertaker. He had the edge because HHH never defeated him once. If anything, HHH should've been the one to call out Batista.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did Vince Russo write tonights show?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RamPaige said:


> This Batista/HHH feud still makes absolutely no sense. Why would Batista be so desperate to get HHH's attention when he beat HHH clean in their feud. No other person can say that, not Rock, not Stone Cold, not Cena, not HBK, not even Brock or Undertaker. He had the edge because HHH never defeated once. If anything, HHH should have been the one to call out Batista.


Didn't HHH take the piss out of Batista live on Raw when he left to go star in GoG?

It's lazy booking a few years on, sure. But I imagine that's the brunt of it.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Why the fuck are they actually trying to make Ricochet and Aleister a tag team? it makes no fucking sense. Each guy could be a huge singles star so naturally WWE makes them a tag team in a dead division no one cares about...


Black in particular has huge potential imo. He just seems to have that "it" factor.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So much Charly tonight. wens3


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Guys it's not cool to rag on Triple H in 2019. :nerd:


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Great promo by HHH as always..but no fucking Batista on the show?? Momentum killer.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Breaking kayfabe and bringing up Rick's dead son.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Elias vs Dean. Shield shenanigans incoming!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What the fuck? Becky Charlotte? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

So, when do they change it to "FakeAMania" ?

Considering they don't have a problem telling us every week that it's all fake.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Becky and Charlotte again :eyeroll

2 SD women fighting for the RAW title because why not right?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RamPaige said:


> This Batista/HHH feud still makes absolutely no sense. Why would Batista be so desperate to get HHH's attention when he beat HHH clean in their feud. No other person can say that, not Rock, not Stone Cold, not Cena, not HBK, not even Brock or Undertaker. He had the edge because HHH never defeated once. If anything, HHH should have been the one to call out Batista.


Exactly it should have gone down something like this.

Batista razzes HHH because HHH never beat him. And HHH asks for a match and Batista says HHH is too below him since he is a movie star now.

So HHH jumps Batista at some event, to set up their match at WM


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What the hell is going on? :kobefacepalm


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

So 2 Smackdown wrestlers are going one on one for the vacant RAW Womans Championship???


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

RamPaige said:


> This Batista/HHH feud still makes absolutely no sense. Why would Batista be so desperate to get HHH's attention where he assaults Ric Flair when he beat HHH clean in their feud. No other person can say that, not Rock, not Stone Cold, not Cena, not HBK, not even Brock or Undertaker. He had the edge because HHH never defeated him once. If anything, HHH should've been the one to call out Batista.


I think it's to get his attention to come back in general, not to fight HHH..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jesus Christ they have completely fucked this Becky storyline. Could give two fucks now.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Ronda is 100% going to shoot on Becky.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

So, not only has kayfabe been broken tonight, they also ended the brand split? 

:lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> What the fuck? Becky Charlotte?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


RR will interfere in the match to make it a no contest setting up the three-way at WM


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The hell...?

For the VACANT RAW WOMEN’S CHAMPIONSHIP?

They’re killing this buildup by the damn week. fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Becky vs Charlotte for the tittle, Ronda interferes going heel to cause a DQ to setup the triple threat at Mania.

They are really then going with a vacant title angle for the Mania main event?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I love Batista as a heel. 

BUT,

Do you think WWE would bring Rock back as a heel just so HHH can get over on him at WM?

The disrespect of Batista. These fuckers turned a Marvel Comics superhero into a HHH jobber.

Batista > WWE


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


>


I like the Big Booty Daddy style pearl hat, but everything else is ugly. 

Charly makes it work though.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wait Steph, what? WHATTT?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Maybe Ronda got canned 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I love Batista as a heel.
> 
> BUT,
> 
> ...


They're simply using Batista to try and get some eyes on a bland, uninspiring and quite frankly boring product.

Despite telling us for YEARS AND YEARS that WWE as a brand is the draw.

:lol


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

ok. um...

I... well..

what?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> "But I call myself the Game and give hour long speeches! I carried Shawn and Razor's bags! I took an ECW gimmick from a superior wrestler! I'm that damn good!" :trips10


At least when Austin took Sandmans gimmick he did it better. HHH is 10 times worse than Shane Douglas ever was


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I love Batista as a heel.
> 
> BUT,
> 
> ...


Batista wanted to put HHH over at WM


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Better than RAW


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I am really surprised they actually vacated the title.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I swear if WWE puts the title on Charlotte at Fastlane, someone is getting shot. They better change that shit TONIGHT


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Exactly it should have gone down something like this.
> 
> Batista razzes HHH because HHH never beat him. And HHH asks for a match and Batista says HHH is too below him since he is a movie star now.
> 
> So HHH jumps Batista at some event, to set up their match at WM


Could you imagine Batista on a Late Show and HHH beats him down during an interview with Jimmy Fallon or some shit. That would create more buzz than to have Marvel's Batista be a heel to feed to HHH.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

They're building up mania hype cus there is none and its guns be the same matches we all thought it would be anyway


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

The XL 2 said:


> At least when Austin took Sandmans gimmick he did it better. HHH is 10 times worse than Shane Douglas ever was


YOU guys all realize Batista coming back AS A HEEL and fighting HHH at mania is what he wanted and said in an interview right?

I'm just saying..


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

I actually think this a way of making it Becky/Ronda one on one at WM. Charlotte will have had her shot and lost (well I hope)


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I swear if WWE puts the title on Charlotte at Fastlane, someone is getting shot


They won't, it will end in a no contest because of Ronda


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

This WrestleMania was so fucking easy to book. So easy.

HOW ARE THEY FUCKING THIS UP!??!?!?!?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Almost as if they're tanking Becky/Ronda on purpose so they can put Brock/Rollins on last and end the show with Reigns/Ambrose/Rollins doing The Shield pose.


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

First week in. 
Not loving the HHH/Batista feud so far.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

It’s dumb right. Batista is a mega star


----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

Doddsy_V1 said:


> So 2 Smackdown wrestlers are going one on one for the vacant RAW Womans Championship???


No kidding right?! That makes no sense at all


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Roman should know how stubborn Dean is at this point :lol It won't be that easy to convince him.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ronda Rousey's Raw Women's title reign just ended apparently :lmao :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Could you imagine Batista on a Late Show and HHH beats him down during an interview with Jimmy Fallon or some shit. That would create more buzz than to have Marvel's Batista be a heel to feed to HHH.


yeah Fallon would let that happen for sure


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I stepped away for like 2 mins, and Rousey is no longer the Champion????

WHAT THE HELL????


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Yeah they've fucked the Becky/Rousey/Charlotte thing up. Literally had one fucking job.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

This will end one of three ways. 

1. Charlotte Flair wins the title but Becky still finds her way into the match to make it a triple threat.
2. Ronda interfere's in the match leaving the belt vacant but confirms the triple threat for the title at mania - likely outcome
3. Becky wins the match, the man has the title and is clear to get Ronda at mania, Charlotte may still have her claim to the raw match or she gets moved over to Asuka in some manner.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Heavy Machinery about to squash all of these geeks


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> I stepped away for like 2 mins, and Rousey is no longer the Champion????
> 
> WHAT THE HELL????


She gave up the title last week


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Did they have Ronda vacate the title so she doesn't need to be pinned? fpalm


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

WWE builds great tag teams.. but about 60% of these tag teams are pure shit


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Did they have Ronda vacate the title so she doesn't need to be pinned? fpalm


She was never getting pinned at WM anyways, Charlotte was.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Did they have Ronda vacate the title so she doesn't need to be pinned? fpalm


She didn't need to be pinned as champion and it was highly unlikely she was ever going to get pinned regardless.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is all so fuckin stupid, I cant believe what these people are doing to the Becky/Rousey feud. My mind is actually blown right now.

I really hope tonight's segment saves me from skipping WM all together. Fuckin idiots.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So are they going to go into Mania with the belt being vacant?

So when Becky pins Charlotte, not only does Becky NOT go over Ronda, but they can also say Ronda didn't lose the title in the match.


And some people thought shoehorning Charlotte in this was for the better. Becky gets no rub from this.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They're clearly holding off on explaining why Batista did this cause they still haven't came up with a reasonable explanation that doesn't sound stupid as fuck. Cause Batista has no reason to want a match with Triple H cause he's beaten him in all their encounters, theres literally nothing in it for Batista getting a match with Triple H other than 1 more win over him.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It's a shame Otis is so wasted.

I definitely see a potential Vader in him.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey Corey, don't be a bully, be a star!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So are they going to go into Mania with the belt being vacant?
> 
> So when Becky pins Charlotte, not only does Becky NOT go over Ronda, but they can also say Ronda didn't lose the title in the match.
> 
> ...


I am almost willing to make a bet that this is due to Ronda and how poorly she handles losing.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Here you guys go I found the receipts...






at the 1 min mark

"I want to go back to Wrestlemania with Triple H. I would love for that to be my retirement match. Reversed roles this time with me being the heel."

SO you have to all stop saying HHH is doing this to go over and his ego wtf.. THiS IS WHAT DAVE WANTS..

I don't mind you all hating HHH or other superstars but be reasonable and fair with it..


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Becky breaks suspension three times and whacks Ronda and Charlotte with a crutch and get's reinstated, loses the suspension and get's a title match.

Ronda puts the title on the floor and is currently without a title and presumably the mania main event with no title or reason to be in the match.

i knew they needed to act fast to announce Becky v Charlotte for Fastlane as it was advertised but for a title...what?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Erik. said:


> It's a shame Otis is so wasted.
> 
> I definitely see a potential Vader in him.


WWE does love to break up tag teams sooo....


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Who would have thought that, of the first 6 call ups of 2019 Heavy Machinery would have been the one who got the biggest push


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> They're clearly holding off on explaining why Batista did this cause they still haven't came up with a reasonable explanation that doesn't sound stupid as fuck. Cause Batista has no reason to want a match with Triple H cause he's beaten him in all their encounters, theres literally nothing in it for Batista getting a match with Triple H other than 1 more win over him.


"In the middle of wrapping up on the Avengers movie and gearing up for fucking Dune, I decided I wanted to come back to WWE, beat up my boy Flair, just for HHH to accept wrestling the biggest star on the WM card in me, just so I can get my ass kicked!" - Batista the character

Remember when Punk said that HHH needed Punk for WM, not the other way around.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They didn't even give Torrie a video package, lol.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

So they’re showing Captain Marvel because Batista’s back

Lmao


----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

The whole tag division is filler now


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

As if we haven't gotten enough feminism already now Captain Marvel is promoted in WWE programming fpalm:fuck


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Supostcity said:


> The whole tag division is filler now


All the good tag teams are on SD


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

So, I guess they call it the caterpillar because the company caterpillar make heavy machinery... right?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love Torrie but does her just being eye candy for over a decade warrant her to be in the HOF? her entire career was all about showing her ass and tits, what can she really talk about in her speech? lol she couldn't cut a promo, or wrestle.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

When wwe took that substantial and organic rivalry and added Charlotte in the mix I KNEW! I KNEWWW they were gonna fuck this up


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Captain marvel is trash she’s not even believable.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

So Vince is just going to be cool with Becky being back in a title match right after he suspended her, go figure?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Current day Vince McMahon is the worst booker of all time. It's almost uncanny at this point. Men, women, young, old, full-time, part-time, former Indy wrestler, non-former Indy wrestler. It simply does not matter. Current day Vince WILL find a way to screw up your storyline. It's not even a question anymore.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Erik. said:


> So, I guess they call it the caterpillar because the company caterpillar make heavy machinery... right?


I doubt Vince even thought of that. They probably just lucked into it


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Captain Marvel looks like SJW dog shit. It will probably be even worse than Black Panther lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I've heard Captain Marvel is really good as a film.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

My Mum just mistook Torrie for Kelly Kelly and was like "oh I hate her" lol, I was like nooooo wrong blonde :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> They didn't even give Torrie a video package, lol.


In the age (marketing) of WWE's Women Revolution (trademark), the only video highlights they can show of Torrie is clips of her showing off those knockers. No wonder they didn't have a video.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

who are these guys?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Could these guys pls fuck off.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

EC3 still doing....nothing. :lol


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

The theme for Raw is rubbish at the moment.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WTF is ECIII doing?!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> My Mum just mistook Torrie for Kelly Kelly and was like "oh I hate her" lol, I was like nooooo wrong blonde :lol


yeah Kelly Kelly married the undertaker


oh wait.... that is another blonde


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Literally no one in that arena knows who these two idiots are, the entire audience is scratching their heads wondering who they're watching right now.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh great this SNL geeks.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Wwe is at rock bottom


----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> All the good tag teams are on SD


That's true, I hope they move the USOs to RAW after mania


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

EC3 officially not going anywhere. Too bad, he's pretty good on the mic.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

I didn’t think they’d have the balls to show a Torrie video package ahaha


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmao why was EC3 just standing there?


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

It's pretty obvious Batista is there tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vince probably still thinks SNL is hip and happening like it was decades ago. Idiot.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Torrie was part of some of the GOAT PPV posters.

:mark:


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Torrie has a hall of fame worthy body oh my gahd.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Supostcity said:


> That's true, I hope they move the USOs to RAW after mania


IMO they should combine the men's tag titles.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Torrie Wilson 100% goes into the Fap Hall of Fame, not sure about a Wrestling HoF.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Torrie Wilson is in my tops when it comes to the hottest women ever, in the WWE.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Torrie looks even hotter now than she did back then.

Crazy!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Charlotte is so tall, she's towering over Charly :lol


----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

Weekend update is actually kind of funny at times but these guys on WWE are making me cringe like crazy


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

I don’t know if it’s cause I’m 22 and she’s not my era but I’ve never found Torrie to be attractive. Same with Trish.

However the latter is attractive to me currently


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I love how the WWE picks the shortest female interviewer to make all the women wrestlers looker super tall lol

She is like what 4'11


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

They should put EC3 on Smackdown. He has a better chance of doing something there.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Queen :mark


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

IT'S ASHLEY FLIEHR!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn. Charlotte looks like a giant here.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Don't you mean Ashley Fliehr? :tripstroll


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Charlotte is one of the worst promos ever. Her delivery is nails on a chalkboard.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Her Silicon melons are bigger than Charlys head.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Charlotte is so tall, she's towering over Charly <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


I bet she emasculates Andrade Cien Almas in the way Steph would Trips


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how Charlotte and Becky just shows up on Raw and SDl whenever she wants, i mean are these bitches on Raw now or what? cause they're just appearing on both shows constantly now, is the brand split over for the women or something?

You'd think the raw women would have a problem with all these Smackdown women going for their title.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wrestling soulmate <3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Charlotte, Becky has been kicking your ass the past 6 months

And WTF IS SHE STEALING KEITH LEE CATCHPHRASE????


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Charlotte on that Keith Lee gimmick infringement. 

fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That new Rollins' shirt is the best WWE shirt he's ever had. Looks excellent.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Damn. Charlotte looks like a giant here.


Well, Carly is like 5'1".


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean is so damned stubborn :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What a time for a commercial :lol


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Deans character writing shits me because he comes off as this borderline depressed dude


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Maybe I am not remembering correctly, but I don't remember Torrie Wilson being a very good wrestler.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

"Wrestling soulmates" 

D'aaaaaaaaw


Also, :lol at Ambrose building a fort backstage.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Maybe I am not remembering correctly, but I don't remember Torrie Wilson being a very good wrestler.


She didn't need to be.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Maybe I am not remembering correctly, but I don't remember Torrie Wilson being a very good wrestler.


she wasnt


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Maybe I am not remembering correctly, but I don't remember Torrie Wilson being a very good wrestler.


She was very good at giving us wanking content though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So kayfabe wise, they have Reigns go out on a limb for Dean, only for Dean to then say 'no thanks.'

WTF?


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

IF torrie is going in than Stacy Keibler has a chance..


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

considering everyone said Charlotte was added to hoover up the heat and help Ronda stay off the mic, Charlotte has been awful on the promo work since TLC really. 

Also Fastlane is so blatently going to be a no contest and a Ronda beatdown.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so she let her husbands whole platoon see her vag lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Xenoblade said:


> IF torrie is going in than Stacy Keibler has a chance..


Would be up for it...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> So kayfabe wise, they have Reigns go out on a limb for Dean, only for Dean to then say 'no thanks.'
> 
> WTF?


setting up their match at WM


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Joseph92 said:


> Maybe I am not remembering correctly, but I don't remember Torrie Wilson being a very good wrestler.


She wasn't, nor was she a good talker, her only accomplishment in the business is just being hot. Which i don't warrants her going into the HOF.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Let's be real Torrie at her age is still hotter than plenty of women in their twenties and even thirties. Stacy will defo get in at some point if she wants it.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

as a Rollins and Lesnar fan I have never been so happy their rivalry has been put on pause. all the rivalry are getting ruined these days, I think it's better if they start around Fastlane lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Damn Elias hates Philly :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias :lmao :lmao


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

haha fuck the Flyers and Gritty!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

roblewis87 said:


> considering everyone said Charlotte was added to hoover up the heat and help Ronda stay off the mic, Charlotte has been awful on the promo work since TLC really.
> 
> Also Fastlane is so blatently going to be a no contest and a Ronda beatdown.


Or they have Becky go over Charlotte clean and win the belt.

Ronda either wins a number one contender match or gets put in the title match as she never "lost the belt" and Becky goes over her clean too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

patpat said:


> as a Rollins and Lesnar fan I have never been so happy their rivalry has been put on pause. all the rivalry are getting ruined these days, I think it's better if they start around Fastlane lol


Yep. I've said that from the start. Still not mad at it. :shrug


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wait, isn't Ambrose a heel?


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I think it will take the shine off the match if Becky wins at Fastlane, it won't happen till Mania. Unless they aren't making it close mania anymore then who cares I guess.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm so tired of WWE shitting on the city they're in just for cheap heat. Lazy as fuck.

There are millions (well thousands these days lol) watching at home that DOESN'T GIVE A FUCK THAT A HEEL HATES THAT CITY!


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

goooooooooooooood ELIAS is burying the whole city! Jesus this kid is golden golden!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> wait, isn't Ambrose a heel?


He turned face when he told Rollins to "slay the beast".


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Would be up for it...


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Or they have Becky go over Charlotte clean and win the belt.
> 
> Ronda either wins a number one contender match or gets put in the title match as she never "lost the belt" and Becky goes over her clean too.


The only way this would be a winner is if they backtracking to 

Ronda vs Becky

then I'm all for it. 

I'd love it actually if Asuka cost Charlotte the title. Setting up her Mania match instead.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ads again? While Dean's in control of the match? How dare you, WWE :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wasn't The Shield just reunited right before Reigns vacated the belt only 4 months ago? so he's back and already wants another one? I could understand it if it was over a year or two they last had a match as The Shield but it was literally just 4 months ago...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102757191348555776


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its obvious RR is interfering at fast lane so no one ones. What is every one worried about


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I love wrestlers that wrestle in gold chains. Need more 80's/90's shit in wrestling.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I'd love to have a bra and panties match with Stacy.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Showstopper said:


> Yep. I've said that from the start. Still not mad at it. :shrug


well he can say thanks to his little back pain saving his rivalry 
because the mental image of Lesnar talking about "Colby Lopez's" problem as a kid isn't what I am here for :lol:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

roblewis87 said:


> The only way this would be a winner is if they backtracking to
> 
> Ronda vs Becky
> 
> ...


Asuka just got dropped on her head at a house show - let's hope she makes Mania.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102757191348555776


Damn, an injury?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

patpat said:


> well he can say thanks to his little back pain saving his rivalry
> because the mental image of Lesnar talking about "Colby Lopez's" problem as a kid isn't what I am here for :lol:


That and the fact that Brock wasn't showing up, anyway.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102757191348555776


really? really? I am getting tired of these stupid girls that basically hurt everyone by just walking 
the like of Sasha Bayley Charlotte and becky have done much more dangerous matches before and I have never seen any of them breaking anyone else's neck 
bring these shit back to the wwe development department


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> its obvious RR is interfering at fast lane so no one ones. What is every one worried about


Yep she will go heel and cause a no contest/DQ during the match to setup the triple threat at Mania.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So once again we have Ambrose reluctant to do a Shield reunion, wasn't they just doing this same shit with Rollins wanting Ambrose to be in The Shield again not long ago?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> Damn, an injury?




Looks like it


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102757191348555776


Fuck my life fpalm


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

good god! why isn't even Mandy in the developmental anyway? is she a good wrestler ?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Good selling on the back from Dean.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Elias really could be a break out star.

Charisma is off the charts.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

People still think Dean is Re-signing?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dean is such a boring guy to watch wrestle i swear, he literally does nothing exciting or unique in any of his matches.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

How many injuries have occurred from Sasha's botches?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Wasn't Elias a face late last year?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

PavelGaborik said:


> People still think Dean is Re-signing?


more like Dean is resigning 


The hyphen is a tricky thing


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The only way Dean will get wins now is The Shield reuniting tbh. Just stop being stubborn and reunite with them already Dean :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

PraXitude said:


> How many injuries have occurred from Sasha's botches?


she didn't hurt anyone actually lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man oh man this fuckin company


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ambrose. Save your career and leave this shit hole of a company.

AEW is calling.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

More of this? My God who the hell cares


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> The only way Dean will get wins now is The Shield reuniting tbh. Just stop being stubborn and reunite with them already Dean :lol


sorry to break it to you, he won't even get a win that way.

Shield will lose because Dean will hit Roman causing him to get pinned.

Then Roman goes over Dean at WM


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Fuck The Shield, seriously fuck em, how many god damn times are they gonna do a reunion with these fuckers? They just did one 4 months ago and are now doing yet another angle where they are reuniting. I swear they're the most overrated faction ever, Vince jizzes his pants just thinking about Shield reunions.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

ok Ambrose NEEDS to leave. he lost clean! clean fucking goddamn clean against Elias. they are literally burying him while using him to make their shield wet dream....
wow what a burial


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I loved Stacy since she was Miss Hancock in WCW. We're both from Baltimore too.












> #TBT to when I was 18 and cheering for the Baltimore Ravens ? Fun Fact: I was one of the first Raven's cheerleaders and, at the time, the youngest ever to cheer for the NFL. Thanks mom for encouraging me to audition ? ?


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I like Dean but his wrestling style is as slow as the Miz and as boring as Corbin. (Though Corbin has a good finisher)


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

At this rate, I'm just waiting for Reigns or Rollins to call Ambrose a waste of space. 

Can't win a match to save his life.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how WF is shitting all over the Shield reunion, yet the crowd in attendance loves it and was chanting SHIELD. I think I know who I prefer to side with :lol


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Fuck The Shield, seriously fuck em, how many god damn times are they gonna do a reunion with these fuckers? They just did one 4 months ago and are now doing yet another angle where they are reuniting. I swear they're the most overrated faction ever, Vince jizzes his pants just thinking about Shield reunions.


New Day are better. Unpopular opinion maybe but at least they are consistently together


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

patpat said:


> she didn't hurt anyone actually lol


Isnt Sasha the one who ended Paiges career


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I dont understand why this SHield nonsense has to be the story of the whole fuckin show. Why not Batista?


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

-XERO- said:


> I loved Stacy since she was Miss Hancock in WCW. We're both from Baltimore too.


Her ex George Clooney has a mansion 10 minutes up the road from where I live. So random.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

-XERO- said:


> I loved Stacy since she was Miss Hancock in WCW.


Same, hottest babe in the business.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Crowd were rather mild for Reigns and Rollins coming out to be fair.

I'm guess they're just as sick as everyone else :lol

The high is dying.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

In a perfect world, Vince/staff will have a meeting with all of the talent... like this week.

Vince says after Mania, WWE is rebooting. 3-6 months off to rest, think, rebuild, create, etc.

He tells the talent if anyone wants to leave, they're welcome to, but he's going to make changes for the better.

And he actually follows through with this and majority of the hardcore and casuals like the results.

If only...


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

How long did it take Rollins and Reigns to walk down the ramp?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Do they really build Dean as 6'4? lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

So Reigns and Rollins were just on top of the ramp for 5 minutes? :lmao :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Did anyone notice the RAW logo in the bottom right corner? That’s what they used to do when the late hour came on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Oooookkkkk I like where this is going....

3 vs 2 and then 3 v 3!!!!!!!!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Isnt Sasha the one who ended Paiges career


Nope, Paige said so herself that it wasnt Sasha's fault. The chances were that anyone could have done it to Paige, she was a ticking time bomb. Depends how you look at it

It;s the same with thing with Sting and Rollins. Both Sting and Paige should have never been in the ring in their conditions to begin with.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102757191348555776


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Drew is obsessed with saying he broke The Shield :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm sorry but if one of my friends assaulted me for no reason, drove my head into concrete and for weeks antagonized me, fucking with me, i wouldn't give a shit if my other friend got back from having cancer and wanted us to make up, no fuck that. This shit is so stupid.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

wtf is this shit ? Ambrose is a world champion! 
leave Ambrose LEAVE!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Interesting touch of Ambrose going out of the sement the same ay the Shield come in.

He then will make the way back in the same way the Shield does it to reunite them.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

I love how they are just throwing a bunch of matches together the week before fast lane.. Such a throw away ppv lol.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Shields vs MCL time


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Ambrose :mark


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That’s gotta be the worst heel turn of all time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This camera work is giving me a headache. :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Great here comes the stupid fist bump shit....

At least they're saying one last time, so hopefully this is actually just for one match and Dean leaves after.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Yawn


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

There it is


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Yup. Turned it off. See yall.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yup. Turned it off. See yall.


I mentally turned off ages ago, only my dying soul remains.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

That was cringe


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

And the crowd...... stay seated.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Random sign saying FFVIII is underrated :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Shield debuted on the main roster in Nov 2012...

Time flies.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The SHield have reunited so many times these past couple of years that it has lost its impact


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Dean ain't leaving for real  Damn, him showing up at Double or nothing could've been the mark out moment of the year.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm happy. I don't care what anybody else thinks :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yup. Turned it off. See yall.


Yep i just did too, fuck this repetitive Shield garbage, i'm out.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I’m reading on a bunch of sites Dean isn’t leaving now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Have they already given up on Johnny Gargano?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

2 stars and a GEEK reunited just like that as if the previous issues never meant much.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Drew is obsessed with saying he broke The Shield :lol


Why do you want your boy to be the third wheel in a 3 man group? You think hes ever gonna get a title push after requesting his release? Let him go to AEW and be a star. Or let him go to SD and get a true singles run. Why do you want him hiding behind Vince and HHHs two chosen ones? I dont get it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So stupid


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I think Dean will attack Reigns to setup a mania match at this point.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They always remind me of Captain Planet.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Is Brock ever gonna show up to promote his match smh


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

"FF8 is underrated"

Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102766128873398272












PavelGaborik said:


> People still think Dean is Re-signing?





> There were rumors going around WWE this weekend that said Dean Ambrose might be staying with the company, according to Bryan Alvarez of Wrestling Observer Live. It should be noted that Alvarez did not report that Ambrose is staying, just that there are now rumors saying he's not leaving.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102733985216524288


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

So which one of you was becky just speaking to


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

bradatar said:


> I’m reading on a bunch of sites Dean isn’t leaving now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just rumors started by Ringsidenews. They had him job clean again. So he clearly hasn't resigned yet.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

So fastlane is shield vs Dru, Lashley, and Corbin? Nice build up for the Universal Championship. Can't believe people want Lesnar around and he can't be bothered to build a program. Vince actually wants to offer him more money? I don't get it. I'm convinced he has dirt on Vince.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lol is Becky ever going to stop hobbling around with crutches? It's been 5 weeks and she's shown zero improvement.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The fact they keep saying 'for one last time', I don't see why Dean still can't leave after WM.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Oh no I just realised this Becky injury angle is going all the way to mania especially after Ronda destroys her at Fastlane.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Tk Adeyemi said:


> Is Brock ever gonna show up to promote his match smh


What match?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Dean ain't leaving for real  Damn, him showing up at Double or nothing could've been the mark out moment of the year.


They put the title on Bret Hart even though he was leaving.

Ambrose is as good as gone mate. He just lost clean to Elias.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Why do I feel like we have seen Charlotte vs Becky way too many times already? Oh right, BECAUSE WE HAVE


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Random sign saying FFVIII is underrated :lol


FFXIII is underrated :xavier


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


No Vince, no we are not..


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Mania match


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102766128873398272
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Bryan Alvarez is reporting he's staying then that pretty much guarantees he's leaving. :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I know I'm well past that terrible HHH promo, but could anyone imagine Walter White ever telling Jack and the Nazis"This is not a game. You are not talking to Walter White or Heisenberg, you are dealing with baseball-loving Bryan Cranston who is here for Aaron Paul!" and how much anticipation would go out the window if that ever happened?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102766128873398272
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dean jobbing clean to Elias like he just did. Tells me he hasn't resigned yet. My guess Dean last tv match will be Sunday at Fastlane. Unless of course be resigns.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Becky might have been suspended but she was right there ready to go as soon as Steph lifted the shackles 45 mins ago.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Becky skipping around Vegas without a care in the world for the UFC on Saturday, now the crutches & bad leg is back :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why do you want your boy to be the third wheel in a 3 man group? You think hes ever gonna get a title push after requesting his release? Let him go to AEW and be a star. Or let him go to SD and get a true singles run. Why do you want him hiding behind Vince and HHHs two chosen ones? I dont get it.


.... What does that have to do with my post?

And I literally never said any of that, don't put words in my mouth. I have said many times in the past that if Dean is unhappy, he should leave and I'll support him whatever he does.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

roblewis87 said:


> Oh no I just realised this Becky injury angle is going all the way to mania especially after Ronda destroys her at Fastlane.


Rey Mysterio v Randy Orton
Daniel Bryan WM30
Becky Lynch WM35 to be added to the underdog stuff in a months time


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

how Ambrose being in the shield prove he is in't leaving when they have been pushing this whole one last Time thing and are making him job clean to Elias?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102766128873398272
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's a god damn idiot if he stays just cause Reigns is back, dudes wife is there was not enough to make him stay, they offered him more money, not enough to make him stay, but Reigns coming is enough?

Dean you could be great in AEW, pushed and allowed creative freedom and make just as much money, but no stay in this shit hole, continue to be booked like shit and never get anywhere just cause ur buddy is back...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102766128873398272
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have my doubts.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I suppose Becky was randomly in Philladelphia despite living in LA, the SD house show being in NEw York and, well, despite BEING SUSPENDED


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

oh this match again


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Awesome we get The Shield versus The League of Nations II


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

TheLooseCanon said:


> The fact they keep saying 'for one last time', I don't see why Dean still can't leave after WM.


Didn't they say "one last time" the last time the Shield reunited?


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Erik. said:


> They put the title on Bret Hart even though he was leaving.
> 
> Ambrose is as good as gone mate. He just lost clean to Elias.


Losing streak storyline, its not like they never did it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It's absolutely stupid to have Rollins in that match. Seriously, imagine if he got injured?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So WWE confirmed Dean leaving on TV for the first time...


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Digging the colours on Sashs ring gear


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Is that the first time they mentioned Dean leaving on TV?


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Honestly since they made Becky become number one contender to Asuka for the Royal Rumble, the booking of the golden girls of Smackdown + Ronda has been such a mess, overcomplicated, too many people involved, oversaturation of what would have been fantastic as a one on one match. Ronda the legit MMA/WWE champ against The Man. It wrote itself.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> He's a god damn idiot if he stays just cause Reigns is back, dudes wife is there was not enough to make him stay, they offered him more money, not enough to make him stay, but Reigns coming is enough?
> 
> Dean you could be great in AEW, pushed and allowed creative freedom and make just as much money, but no stay in this shit hole, continue to be booked like shit and never get anywhere just cause ur buddy is back...


Seems like you are being worked.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I think Big Poppa Pump is head of creative now.

"Well you see, first Becky is suspended. Then you replace her with Charlotte. But then Ronda vacates the belt. Then you bring Becky back. Then you give Becky and Charlotte a match at Fastlane for the belt. But then you bring Ronda back and say "Nevermind! I would like my belt back please!". Then you do a triple threat at WM between the 2 wrestlers people want to see against each other, but with Charlotte too. Then you give Becky that Austin rub by having her tap Charlotte out for Ronda's belt. Then Ronda leaves and Becky is a huge star! Totally will work!"


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-XERO- said:


>





> SmackDown Women's Champion Asuka may have suffered some kind of injury during her match with Mandy Rose at tonight's WWE live event in White Plains, New York.
> 
> As seen below, the match ended in a No Contest after Rose used her finisher to drop Asuka on her head. One fan in attendance tweeted that "it looked terrible" and brutal. Another fan described it as a "real scary" looking spot. Officials and medics were brought out to check on Asuka, and she was alert as she walked off to the back while holding her neck and head.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102765185868029952


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Who openly talks about a dude not renewing his contract on TV


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ambrose Girl said:


> .... What does that have to do with my post?
> 
> And I literally never said any of that, don't put words in my mouth. I have said many times in the past that if Dean is unhappy, he should leave and I'll support him whatever he does.


You're here hyping it. I can read. It makes your favorite wrestler look like a lame dumbass.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Didn't they say "one last time" the last time the Shield reunited?


But this time they mean it. :vince$


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

There's absolutely NO way Vince was happy with that "Greener pastures" line.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

All just to shoehorn Charlotte. Simple booking Becky va Ronda and asuka vs Charlotte


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102765185868029952


Let's hope she is ok.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Renee needs to be careful


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I think Big Poppa Pump is head of creative now.
> 
> "Well you see, first Becky is suspended. Then you replace her with Charlotte. But then Ronda vacates the belt. Then you bring Becky back. Then you give Becky and Charlotte a match at Fastlane for the belt. But then you bring Ronda back and say "Nevermind! I would like my belt back please!". Then you do a triple threat at WM between the 2 wrestlers people want to see against each other, but with Charlotte too. Then you give Becky that Austin rub by having her tap Charlotte out for Ronda's belt. Then Ronda leaves and Becky is a huge star! Totally will work!"


:lmao this really makes you think about how dumb and convoluted this whole storyline is.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Did Tamina just win a singles match in 2019? 

What the hell is going on...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol Tamina beating Sasha


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:lol :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Terrible.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

STOP FUCKING SHOWING THESE GUYS


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102765185868029952


If she's can't go , now what put the belt on Carmella now that she's a babyface?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Tamina has some pretty cool theme music


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

These SNL guys are alot closer to Chris Benoit than Chris Farley on the humor scale. Terrible delivery


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Colin Jost asking the real questions


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Damn Batista needs to save this show.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I genuinely cannot believe they'd even script that into the show.

fpalm


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The3 said:


> If she's can't go , now what put the belt on Carmella now that she's a babyface?


Kairi Sane time.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Whoever that white dude is is an awful actor.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

It's still real to me dammit...


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

The3 said:


> -XERO- said:
> 
> 
> > __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102765185868029952
> ...


Don’t put it past them putting it on Nikki Bella who’s one of their bigger names and it’s the right time of year. Probably against Carmella however.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

OK WWE needs to stop now with the breaking of the kayfabe


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I have never liked SNL, but they always have at least or 2 funny guys, these guys ain't


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL at this Miz look-a-like getting punked by BRAUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Erik. said:


> I genuinely cannot believe they'd even script that into the show.
> 
> fpalm


They really think it is edgy and cool to constantly highlight the scripted nature of the show.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Real names.
Contracts mentioned.
Mentioning the words fake and script on Twitter.
Now asking a wrestler if it's real

I mean, I thought WCW 2000 was shit but this..


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Erik. said:


> I genuinely cannot believe they'd even script that into the show.
> 
> fpalm


If RR never opened her big mouth on twitter that never would have happened


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> :lmao this really makes you think about how dumb and convoluted this whole storyline is.


Haha, that's before you start to remember both of them are SDL talents, and are now going to be given fhe opportunity to win the vacant RAW woman's title. Doesn't make a lick of sense.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I think Big Poppa Pump is head of creative now.
> 
> "Well you see, first Becky is suspended. Then you replace her with Charlotte. But then Ronda vacates the belt. Then you bring Becky back. Then you give Becky and Charlotte a match at Fastlane for the belt. But then you bring Ronda back and say "Nevermind! I would like my belt back please!". Then you do a triple threat at WM between the 2 wrestlers people want to see against each other, but with Charlotte too. Then you give Becky that Austin rub by having her tap Charlotte out for Ronda's belt. Then Ronda leaves and Becky is a huge star! Totally will work!"


Totally read that in Steiner's voice.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

WWE is purposely trying to drive away its viewers


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Real names.
> Contracts
> Mentioning the words fake and script on Twitter.
> Now asking a wrestler if it's real
> ...


What do you mean wwe isn’t real?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Damn Batista needs to save this show.


He should come out at the end to attack another Flair......


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I chuckled a bit at the "this isn't a prison" line but the rest was stupid.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Did Vince Russo secretly come back and manage not to email Mike Johnson this time? Tonight's content is eerily similar to his tenure in WCW.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Mugging of Cena said:
> 
> 
> > Damn Batista needs to save this show.
> ...


He should John Morrison/Melina Andrade with Charlotte except on screen.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Real names.
> Contracts mentioned.
> Mentioning the words fake and script on Twitter.
> Now asking a wrestler if it's real
> ...


I think Vince is in the same frame of mind as he was during this time...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Braun still choking the dude :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jonhern said:


> Haha, that's before you start to remember both of them are SDL talents, and are now going to be given fhe opportunity to win the vacant RAW woman's title. Doesn't make a lick of sense.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rain said:


> He should John Morrison/Melina Andrade with Charlotte except on screen.


"Do I have your attention now Hunter?" while in bed with Steph. :vince$

Do it Vince! Do it!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those jackets Revival are wearing.

:lmao


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

446lb, seriously? The Revival? They look 360 tops to me...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Too much insider shit. Keep that on wrestlingforum (;


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Poor Revival got a jobber entrance, lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Braun will have a "match" with these geeks at Mania?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Black looks like he's a second away from turning on Ricochet...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I would love to just be a fly on the wall during one of WWE's creative meetings. I mean seriously, who are these people?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How did these guys get a title shot already?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The XL 2 said:


> Poor Revival got a jobber entrance, lol


they should count down the days unitl they can leave for AEW in about a year





Joseph92 said:


> How did these guys get a title shot already?


they pinned the champions


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

"Did that answer your question?!"

Uh, yeah Braun. It's fake as fuck. You strangled that Miz stunt double for an entire commercial break and he wasn't unconscious or dead, his face wasn't even red.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

All these NXT themes get me hype.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Hell, is HHH going to refuse to go up for the powerbomb next week and walk out while Cole exclaims "that's not part of the script!"


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

I’ve only ever heard bad things about Ricochet promos from people on here but I don’t mind him tbh.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Rick O'Shea


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Charly's dress is outstanding


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Why are the tag champs coming out first smh


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Never give Ricochet a mic again.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Wait what? STrowman vs these guys at WM? OK I get it that it might get promotion via SNL. But dunno about this....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RamPaige said:


> "Did that answer your question?!"
> 
> Uh, yeah Braun. It's fake as fuck. You strangled that Miz stunt double for an entire commercial break and he wasn't unconscious or dead, his face wasn't even red.


He did not even sell it FFS

it should have came back from break with Colin passed out and the EMTs bringing him back


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Anybody notice how these two guys that are Partners Ricochet and Aleister black are completely opposite from each other in terms of looks and personalities just a random tag team LOL


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

These guys are already geeked out. Zero reaction for any of these guys and then the champs get the jogger entrance. fpalm


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Since they are exposing the business, they should just do Rollins vs Batista at WM.

The Kingslayer vs The Locker Room Slayer

The Nazi layer vs The 10 ft playa


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Plot twist: AEW is really owned by Vince and he's going to let the entire company come in and invade the WWE to close Mania 35.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Blacks entrance is epic


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Nicky Midss said:


> These guys are already geeked out. Zero reaction for any of these guys and then the champs get the jogger entrance. fpalm


lol what? Black got a very solid reaction. The revival are beyond irrelevant, so that's not shocking that there was no reaction there.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Revival are about to lose the gold aren't they?


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

This episode of Raw is reminding me of back around '09 when WWE would have a celebrity guess host be GM of Raw for an episode. I wasn't even watching then, but I did catch an show or two on YouTube back before WWE had the Network. That's really not a formula they should try and replicate.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I think the Revival will win this match.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I think this will hurt Aleister's stock but if it means that we don't have to watch the Revival again, I'm all for it, bring me the new tag team champions.


----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

Oh yeah! Rude and Gable are a team too! I forgot


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

I miss Dolph Ziggler


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Bizarre that HHH is a shot caller and Roode works very similar to HHH while being an above-average promo, yet Roode has essentially done nothing since being on Raw.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Bizarre that HHH is a shot caller and Roode works very similar to HHH while being an above-average promo, yet Roode has essentially done nothing since being on Raw.


HHH doesn't want everyone to know that anyone with decent mic skills and a solid spinebuster could have adopted his whole career.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So why is this a DQ but when Rush did the same thing it was not a DQ


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Roode sucks ass.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Bizarre that HHH is a shot caller and Roode works very similar to HHH while being an above-average promo, yet Roode has essentially done nothing since being on Raw.


He has been exposed, he never was interesting in the ring and his heel persona only works when he is facing someone as charismatic as James Storm/Jeff Hardy.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Gable is the star between him and Roode.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Gable is the star between him and Roode.


He's the star between all 4 of those in the ring.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Alexa taking Moment of Bliss on the road...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That person interviewing Alexa... I thought that was AJ Lee at first :lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG that girl up segment was so contrived.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

There's a women's history month?!

:lmao :ha


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Looking forward to the Chronicles episode with Reigns.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Are they keeping Rousey off the show tonight? Please for fucks sake WWE, don't completely kill my love for sports entertainment. This isn't about fuckin Charlotte.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Erik. said:


> He's the star between all 4 of those in the ring.


Ooooo. You know what dude... I stand with you!

"Come at us bro!"


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Womens history month...:loweringangle


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

When do we get men’s history month.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Erik. said:


> He's the star between all 4 of those in the ring.



Zero charisma. 

I'd rank him #3 of the four as far as potential goes.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is this segment going to go 20 mins


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I feel like American Alpha had two future WWE singles stars.

Sucks what happened.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I feel like American Alpha had two future WWE singles stars.
> 
> Sucks what happened.


It's to bad WWE broke them up.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Zero charisma.
> 
> I'd rank him #3 of the four as far as potential goes.


Cool.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Can't wait for Steph to do her forced deep growl when trying to get the crowd to cheer something. :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jesus they don't even have a table out there for the contract signing.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This segment is going 20 minutes? Better be well scripted.


----------



## Hurricanes18 (Jul 23, 2018)

Good too see 2009 Circa Guest Star Raw has returned.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> This segment is going 20 minutes? Better be well scripted.


10 mins of it will be ads, just watch


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is anything else supposed to happen? Why are they giving this so much time? :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

A 20 minute contract signing? :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They should do a tug-of-war for the lolz


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Crowd is ABSOLUTELY DEAD.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They killed the crowd or they killed Becky, but she didn't got a big pop like she used to a couple of weeks ago


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

She has sold that leg longer than one that would have been broken lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It's obvious Beckys leg is fine and she's working them all..


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Is Becky ever going to show any improvement with her injury? It's been five weeks.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Erik. said:


> It's obvious Beckys leg is fine and she's working them all..


That's one way to get out of this endless injury angle.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Becky's mugshot shirt. :lol


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Gotta love that single page leagal agreement


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Roxinius said:


> Gotta love that single page leagal agreement




I was literally just about to say that lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

She does the 'Woo' so bad and at the dumbest moments.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Here comes Lousey


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The way Ronda walks.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wonder why they didn't have a table in the ring?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ronda walking through the building like she gotta big dek!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ronda looks funny walking angry with a scowl on her face.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Them teeth WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

What the fuck kind of commercial break is that?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Every single commercial tonight has been terrible timing.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ronda gave up the title. She really doesn't have a reason to be pissed about this match :lol It was her choice to give up the title after all...


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> They killed the crowd or they killed Becky, but she didn't got a big pop like she used to a couple of weeks ago


Can't blame the fans. This story has gotten more convoluted than the last hour of a M Night Shyamalan movie.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> They killed the crowd or they killed Becky, but she didn't got a big pop like she used to a couple of weeks ago


Because no one cares about Becky vs Charlotte again, they wanted Becky vs RR


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

OK so I'm not the only one wondering why she's still on crutches this long from a sprained ankle...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Please let Ronda fuck them both up


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I swear if they come back from the commercial and Ronda is STILL walking through the backstage area :lol :lol :lol


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> She does the 'Woo' so bad and at the dumbest moments.


Her strut is even worse


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Leave it to wwe to catch lightening in a bottle with Becky Ronda and fuck it all up by throwing queen nepotism in and killing the angle


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm legit done with Charlotte. She can't WOOO her way through her whole career. Take that away and she has no substance. Arguably the best in the ring, but there's just nothing behind it.

Stephanie and Charlotte both WOOOing to get the crowd going was super cringe. Charlotte has killed all excitement for the Raw Women's title scene heading into Mania.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Uh oh, it's the T-1000


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Ronda gave up the title. She really doesn't have a reason to be pissed about this match :lol It was her choice to give up the title after all...


Ey?

She gave up the title because they WOULDNT re-instate Becky and put her in the Wrestlemania match that she earned. 

A week later, they've re-instated Becky and put her in a title match on Sunday. I'd say she'd have every reason to be pissed


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The fans don't give a fuck anymore. No surprise there.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Why is Ronda mad again? and lol @ her walk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronda needa switch up her angry walk :HA


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This is a fucking mess.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This makes no sense.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Of course the buzz for Becky is a big stagnant, no one wants to see with her a fake injury forever more. 

She's barely getting any time on the mic in front of the crowd. 

Her getting suspended right after the whole injury angle thing was overkill.

Adding charlotte was overkill

charlotte vs becky again is overkill

making it about the mcmahons is overkill

We just wanted becky and rousey.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol Ronda has no reason to be mad. She dropped it and left. Now she's crying. LOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The fans don't give a fuck anymore. No surprise there.



Do you blame them? WWE was handed lightning in a bottle and they couldn't leave well enough alone they just had to fuck with it and now here we are.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why isnt Charlotte done if she loses FFS

they had their out


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lol so Charlotte is included anyways? Fuck this garbage company.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That's the easiest I've ever seen Steph give up :lol

And that match at FL is soooo predictable lol.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

This program is losing heat tremendously and Rollins/Lesnar at this point may as well not even be a thing. 

This is a disaster.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

RamPaige said:


> Uh oh, it's the T-1000












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102777625024425985


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

ADDED? SHE WON THE FUCKING RUMBLE FOR CRYING OUT LOUD


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Added? Fuck sake.

Hear that crowd reaction to the potential triple threat? You could hear a pin drop.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

There you go


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Legit predictable.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They did all this just to put Becky back in. So creative. LOLWWE


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This makes about as much sense as Raymond driving his car to his parents' house.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh look RR breaking kayfabe again WWF

jsut fire her


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

I miss stone cold and rock so much


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Here comes the Ronda heel turn.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh no, Ronda's cutting a "I hate the fans" promo fpalm


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ronda seems upset...


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Ronda's promo skills are as awful and awkward as her "tough" walk.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ronda turning heel


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Worst time for a heel turn ever.

Why did you add Charlotte then?

Just LOL


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I hate Ronda 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Love Rondas tights they really show off her ..


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Charlotte said nope :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This is fucking awful :beckylol


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

this is just strange... 

The way Ronda cuts her promos are strange and the way she walks and her facial expressions are strange.. Just very strange...


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

And I'll add her strikes as well.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So now everyone that said Charlotte was added to the match for a heel, what now?

It's clear as day Charlotte was added to eat the pin and protect Ronda.

There's no rub for Becky here. She pins Charlotte 2 PPVs in a row. Cool................


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

RamPaige said:


> Ronda's promo skills are as awful and awkward as her "tough" walk.


She's not bad at all. Lesnar doesn't talk at all but no one brings that up. She did well on the promo, didn't stumble on her words at all.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This feud blows.

No way should it be closing WM.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This whole thing is such a mess.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Paul Heyman writing this stuff now Ronda turn somewhat heel on the fans


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This is awesome. Kick her fucking ass.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ronda has the ugliest offense in WWE.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Is that ref scared of Ronda?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

it is going to take a hell of an egregious effort to top this for Worst Raw of the Year. Jesus.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Even the Philly crowd is deflated tonight.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Finally Rousey put on a normal arm bar.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Honestly, this feud was hot enough to main event WM.

But with all this fuckery it's lost all steam and shouldn't be anywhere near the main event.

Brock vs Rollins vs Roman is the way to go.

Crowd absolutely dead for this.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

and now WWE fucked up theri time and have 3 extra minutes they have to kill

this fucking company


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

If you turn Ronda full heel, what's the point of Charlotte outside of eating a pin. 

Ronda vs Becky and Charlotte vs Asuka should have been the matches.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I dig rondh'as pressured speech promos. That's how I sound after my morning coffee. Hope she goes full heel. Looks like she caught Becky too good with a knee to the face.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I love Ronda


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

The Becky v Ronda WM feud wrote itself, and WWE fucked it up royally.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> This is awesome. Kick her fucking ass.


Peoples standards have really went down the drain huh?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Donnie said:


> Honestly, this feud was hot enough to main event WM.
> 
> But with all this fuckery it's lost all steam and shouldn't be anywhere near the main event.
> 
> ...


Probably gonna be Reigns/Ambrose.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

umm they got too much time left this time. :lol


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

That's a wrap. They just ruined Becky by having Ronda run through her like nothing. At least when Becky did it she had a chair or a crutch so you could say they protected Ronda as Becky had a weapon.

Then Ronda steps on Becky's head like she conquered her.

Bring on the Lesnar/Rollins main event.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

She's not even getting heat. Crowd dead. Mania done.

Batista vs HHH should end the show.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

now Steph has to wing it, bc time ran short

WWE is teh worst at time management


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

What is happening?? :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

HAVING TO RESET THE BROADCAST BECAUSE THE MAIN EVENT SEGMENT WAS 3 WHOLE MINUTES SHORT ON A 3 HOUR SHOW :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Welp, that was one of the most unconvincing beat downs I've ever seen. Right up there with the Bellas beatdown of Ronda before Evolution.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Probably gonna be Reigns/Ambrose.


I love Ambrose, but he currently has almost zero credibility. Been losing almost every week for the last couple months.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Holy shit this is so fucking forced.

None of these women are playing their role well, including Steph.

So convoluted, marks eating this shit up but this is fucking trash.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Almost as bad as when Cena was growling at the camera after Kane beat the crap out of Zack Ryder.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ratedr4life said:


> That's a wrap. They just ruined Becky by having Ronda run through her like nothing. At least when Becky did it she had a chair or a crutch so you could say they protected Ronda as Becky had a weapon.
> 
> Then Ronda steps on Becky's head like she conquered her.
> 
> Bring on the Lesnar/Rollins main event.


Thats what would happen in an actual fight. Should have snapped her shit legit for the fuck of it.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Now Charlotte is somehow going to lose to Becky at Fastlane with a dodgy knee and two bad arms hahaha sure.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Nicky Midss said:


> I miss stone cold and rock so much


Oh how much wrestling has devolved, we went from these two badass entertaining motherfuckers to Becky Lynch.


Hahahaha


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Nobody can fucking talk on this show.

And now Steph has to come up with something to say on live TV to fill 3 minutes. lol


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Lulz this time killer interview is fucking hilarious


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

And people wonder why Punk walked out and complained about WWE creative.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> She's not even getting heat. Crowd dead. Mania done.
> 
> Batista vs HHH should end the show.


:lmao I'd welcome it at this point.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:banderaswens3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

did they just have someone yelling to RR from gorilla to hold the title up lol


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

LMao they had a time waste steph interview cuz they finished a few minutes too early.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

LMFAO this dumb bitch gave away the triple threat.



Showstopper said:


> Probably gonna be Reigns/Ambrose.


 I'd add Reigns and have Seth go over, otherwise I can't see Rollins winning 'clean'


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I hope things get back on track on the Triple Threat is set at Fastlane and there are hopefully no more shenanigans.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

THE AWKWARD STEPHANIE PROMO IN GORILLA. This is classic.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

So WWE yet again trolls us all night then ends up giving us what we expected :lol

What a relief.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

One month out from Mania and that's the episode we get.

lol


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Seriously, can Vince just croak already? He fucked up a perfect storyline with Becky vs Ronda. Vince McMahon of the 80's would strangle Vince in 2019.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

That had to be the worst ending to RAW in recent memory.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Kayfabe wise how can Becky win? She's injured, she just took one hell of a beating, and Charlotte is a "genetically superior athlete" win multi championship wins. It's impossible.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This doesn't even feel like a main event match anymore. Granted, once they added Charlotte in the whole program was hurt, but now it's just gotten so bad I really don't think it should main event. Just have Rollins vs. Lesnar close the show.


----------



## Hurricanes18 (Jul 23, 2018)

ITs funny how Becky Lynch was the internet darling for so long. Now she is top of the tree everyone hates her. Typical Wrestling Fans huh. Happened with Rock and Austin too. I am not sure they are booking Ronda any different from her feud with Bliss. They had her first match at mania beating up Hunter. I am not sure this is the best way to go. Making Becky look weak, just to put Ronda over as strong. Least when Becky beat up Ronda, she was "injured". So they protected Ronda and Charlotte. Just feels like they put Becky under a bus. Started so promising when Becky bled on the SD invasion of Raw. Adding Charlotte was their mistake. And booking transparent storylines with Kofi and Becky. So Transparent.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

ronda beat the shit out of becky

:heyman5


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> did they just have someone yelling to RR from gorilla to hold the title up lol


I thought I heard that too.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

The mic material was weak but I like Ronda's heel turn and destroying Becky Lynch, I hope in the leading weeks prior to WM 35 she destroys the entire face roster (starting with Natalya).


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Wow Becky just got her ass handed to her.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I have no words.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> This doesn't even feel like a main event match anymore. Granted, once they added Charlotte in the whole program was hurt, but now it's just gotten so bad I really don't think it should main event. Just have Rollins vs. Lesnar close the show.


 It's convoluted and the acting from all parties is cringey/really bad.

It's no longer organic and the story is such a mess.

Does anyone even know what's going on anymore?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

That was not only the likely runaway candidate for worst Raw of 2019, but absolutely one of the worst Raws I have seen since returning to watching in 2013. What a trainwreck that derailed a lot of simple-yet-should-be-effective stuff.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

So Becky is face and if Ronda is heel why the freak is Charlotte in the match


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

At this point, I'd be perfectly content with Ronda disappearing after WM.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Name 1 fucking full timer that isn't a geek, either by creative or their own doing? Can't name 1.

This company, the wrestlers these days, everything. Just pure garbage.

We are lucky to have Lesnar when we do, throwing all these scrubs around the ring for our amusement.

I like to thank Batista for blessing us with his presence once again.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I have no words.


I think you have four of them.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Has Fastlane ever been a ppv worth watching? It's such a downer from Royal Rumble, and it seems to kill the momentum for Mania.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Punk_316 said:


> And people wonder why Punk walked out and complained about WWE creative.


WM30 was the perfect opportunity for Punk to main event WM after he got fucked over at 27 and 29. I've always said that Punk should've beaten Orton for the WWE WHC at Elimination Chamber, drop the title to Bryan in a Triple Threat at WM 30 (We've seen Orton vs Bryan too many times by that point), turn heel, feud with Bryan and have him put over Bryan on his way out (if Punk didn't want to resign with WWE).


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Hurricanes18 said:


> ITs funny how Becky Lynch was the internet darling for so long. Now she is top of the tree everyone hates her. Typical Wrestling Fans huh. Happened with Rock and Austin too. I am not sure they are booking Ronda any different from her feud with Bliss. They had her first match at mania beating up Hunter. I am not sure this is the best way to go. Making Becky look weak, just to put Ronda over as strong. Least when Becky beat up Ronda, she was "injured". So they protected Ronda and Charlotte. Just feels like they put Becky under a bus. Started so promising when Becky bled on the SD invasion of Raw. Adding Charlotte was their mistake. And booking transparent storylines with Kofi and Becky. So Transparent.


Rock and Austin? You mean two men who dudes went ape shit for and broke records for years? Lmfaoooo


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Becky is really about to win with 2 fucked up arms and one fucked up knee against a 100% Charlotte isn't she? fpalm


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ronda's armbar actually looked like a armbar tonight. I wonder if she was literally trying to hurt Becky?


----------



## utvolzac (Jul 25, 2013)

Lol, can’t wait for Becky’s twitter response. So much for “The Man”, Ronda just literally walked all over her.

Loved it, more Becky burials the better.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

All of this to add Charlotte to the match? Terrible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

This was Vince's plan all along-- sabotage all the hot angles in order to have Roman main event WM (again).


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

What was that?

You made Bex look like a pussy


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I wonder if they'll actually start building Brock/Seth from next week.

They've done fuck all, I want to see them go all in on these two for the next month.

Brock needs to beat Seth to a bloody pulp on Monday.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Can't wait for Becky's WM moment where she pins Charlotte once again. Such a star making event.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

@DamnitC You are a healthy optimist, but good luck with those highlights tonight good sir.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Shouldn't there be like streamers and shut for The Shields official 1000th reunion. They're the most stale act in wrestling history.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

I don't understand why WWE felt the need to have TWO PPVs between Rumble and Mania.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mordecay said:


> Becky is really about to win with 2 fucked up arms and one fucked up knee against a 100% Charlotte isn't she? fpalm


Well is she lost that would make any future Royal Rumble winners completely irrelevant.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I can only imagine,

Vince strips HHH of the WWF title, reinstates Stone Cold, gives him a match with The Rock for the vacated belt, about to agree to the match, until HHH shows up and kicks both of their asses.

Becky is so Stone Cold V2 you guys!


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Holy shit. Is this the 4th or 5th time they’ve fucked up the ending of Raw since they lost the overrun? Either they’ve run out of time or they have to fill 2-3 minutes with awkward promos. Get it together, WWE.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

WWEfan4eva said:


> What was that?
> 
> You made Bex look like a pussy


its about damn time becky has made ronda her bitch since November


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102780474408108032


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

how will HHH respond? why did I even think they would do something creative for a change. typical part time feud crap. only one guy is on the show and is just cutting yet another promo and we have to wait another week to see Batista again. Im so fucking sick of these lazy build ups.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

The two SNL dweebs took the cake tonight. Some of the worst 'celebrity' vignettes I've ever seen on WWE television.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Punk_316 said:


> The two SNL dweebs took the cake tonight. Some of the worst 'celebrity' vignettes I've ever seen on WWE television.


Yeah the two muppets where awful and didn't add anything to the show.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Roman Reigns/Seth Rollins/Dean Ambrose/Elias opening segment + attack

- Finn Balor/Kurt Angle/Braun Strowman vs Baron Corbin/Drew McIntyre/Bobby Lashley + post-match attack

- Dean Ambrose/Seth Rollins/Roman Reigns/Baron Corbin/Drew McIntyre/Bobby Lashley post-match brawl + Shield posing

- Aleister Black and Ricochet flipping back to do their respective poses


----------



## Brother_T (Mar 18, 2009)

WWE has turned into a new age, satanic, comic book, vegan show. What else am I missing, not much characters other than that? Oh and back to women that are barely taller than the top rope ending the show.


----------



## Brother_T (Mar 18, 2009)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah the two muppets where awful and didn't add anything to the show.


I was making fun of how bad SNL was on here a couple weeks ago and now they are working together. Go figure.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good thing WWE only teased Reigns being in the UT match and didn't go through with it. There were definitely some audible boos when they teased it, and it's only his second week back. I hope for Reigns' sake WWE's booking is very, very careful with him going forward.


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

Ronda finally turned heel, gets a huge up from me.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The episode overall wasn't that bad. I actually enjoyed most of it.

However, even though I like Charlotte (she certainly got my attention tonight) and shes on the top of her game right now as a heel, they completely screwed up what they had with Becky Lynch vs. Ronda Rousey. Vince was wrong on this one. It wouldn't have hurt The Womens Division or anything by not having Charlotte in this match. They made it all a mess just to include Charlotte. 

I'm not sure how they can protect Charlotte at Fast Lane and have a broken down Becky Lynch beat her to be in the WM match at the same time. Feels like WWE has put themselves in a corner.

The Tag Team Champions don't get a proper entrance on TV but two singles guys who are currently a makeshift tag team and instantly get tag team title opportunities do? For real WWE, this is not how you convince guys to not want to jump ship from your product.

The story telling for the Shield reforming was actually pretty good throughout the night. I know that people are tired of The Shield, but like I said in the past, this could be their last time as a trio if Reigns isn't able to convince Ambrose to stay in WWE. The Philly crowd really wanted it.

WWE doing NBC/SNL a favor by including those two jabronis to WM. I did find it amusing that Strowman had that one guy held up for so long and wearing a NY hat in Philly was clever, but I never cared for those two and SNL is a joke in itself these days.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

This storyline has turned into a convoluted mess, and now Charlotte's role feels even more superfluous.

WWE couldn't just leave well-enough alone could they?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

the triple threat with Charlotte involved kind of ruined the Becky vs. Ronda match and well the Dean Ambrose returning to the shield thing was okay expected but not sure where this is going to leave Dean after Fastlane


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

It's amazing how much of a shit I couldn't give about the Shield anymore and their 500th reunion. 

Talk about boring and stale.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

That crowd was as dead as fuck.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I watched the show in 30 seconds in the bathroom. The best atmosphere for this SHIT product. Holy fuck it's SHIT.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Black and Ricochet need to be BEGGING Hunter to go back to NXT. Holy fucking geeks batman.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

WWEfan4eva said:


> What was that?
> 
> You made Bex look like a pussy


That's how a real fight between her and Ronda would look. Becky's gimmick doesn't suit her in the slightest. It would be like trying to make Rey Mysterio seem like a tough guy.


----------



## Twilight Sky (Feb 19, 2019)

Ronda was still noticeably holding back though.

I guess the product last night was so bad, that the WWE didn't upload a highlight/full episode, which is the only way I can watch it.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

WWE needs to STOP with their "underdog babyface" obsession. Did they completely miss the fact that Becky got super-over when she STOPPED being that? Did they miss the fact that the crowd popped HARD when it looked like it was going to be Becky vs. Ronda, two badass warriors, going at it? THAT is what people loved.

They're trying to crowbar/regress her back into a role that she's outgrown and most people no longer want to see her in. And the absurd amount of "obstacles" that they've piled on in only a month is ridiculous. Practically crippling her in storyline, suspension nonsense, Evil McMahon, making her RR win feel meaningless, corporate heel nonsense, not letting her talk despite that being a big part of her appeal, etc. It's like they're doing the EXACT OPPOSITE of what people were loving.

It genuinely seems like they just do not know how to book a babyface who isn't an "underdog." That's all that they can think to do, regardless of whether it fits or not.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Asuka842 said:


> WWE needs to STOP with their "underdog babyface" obsession. Did they completely miss the fact that Becky got super-over when she STOPPED being that? Did they miss the fact that the crowd popped HARD when it looked like it was going to be Becky vs. Ronda, two badass warriors, going at it? THAT is what people loved.
> 
> They're trying to crowbar/regress her back into a role that she's outgrown and most people no longer want to see her in. And the absurd amount of "obstacles" that they've piled on in only a month is ridiculous. Practically crippling her in storyline, suspension nonsense, Evil McMahon, making her RR win feel meaningless, corporate heel nonsense, not letting her talk despite that being a big part of her appeal, etc. It's like they're doing the EXACT OPPOSITE of what people were loving.
> 
> It genuinely seems like they just do not know how to book a babyface who isn't an "underdog." That's all that they can think to do, regardless of whether it fits or not.


WWE doesn't care about anything besides being able to say "RONDA ROUSEY, RIC FLAIR'S DAUGHTER, AND (whispers) becky lynch" are headlining Wrestlemania for the first time. WWE only cares about headlines and trying to make wrestling cool again. Ronda vs Becky was a super hot feud and felt organic and really interesting. Adding Charlotte and all of this extra bullshit has taken a lot away from it. Let's just hope Becky can salvage this in the final month.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Asuka842 said:


> WWE needs to STOP with their "underdog babyface" obsession. Did they completely miss the fact that Becky got super-over when she STOPPED being that? Did they miss the fact that the crowd popped HARD when it looked like it was going to be Becky vs. Ronda, two badass warriors, going at it? THAT is what people loved.
> 
> They're trying to crowbar/regress her back into a role that she's outgrown and most people no longer want to see her in. And the absurd amount of "obstacles" that they've piled on in only a month is ridiculous. Practically crippling her in storyline, suspension nonsense, Evil McMahon, making her RR win feel meaningless, corporate heel nonsense, not letting her talk despite that being a big part of her appeal, etc. It's like they're doing the EXACT OPPOSITE of what people were loving.
> 
> It genuinely seems like they just do not know how to book a babyface who isn't an "underdog." That's all that they can think to do, regardless of whether it fits or not.


The problem is Becky is not a "badass warrior". Its a forced gimmick. She doesn't look the part. She doesn't sound the part. And we know she's not a fighter IRL.

There is no logical way to have her beat Ronda without it looking like a joke. Becky's not even a good wrestler. The only reason she's over is because she looks like a nerdy gamer chick putting on a tough girl act.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> The problem is Becky is not a "badass warrior". Its a forced gimmick. She doesn't look the part. She doesn't sound the part. And we know she's not a fighter IRL.
> 
> There is no logical way to have her beat Ronda without it looking like a joke. Becky's not even a good wrestler. The only reason she's over is because she looks like a nerdy gamer chick putting on a tough girl act.


Except that every single crowd in every single city has bought it, and you have multiple legends/old-timers lining up to praise her.

People have never not responded well to her staring down Ronda, or attacking her. 

If anything, the people who "think it's forced" are very much in the minority here. Simple as that really. You're projecting your own thoughts onto everyone else I'm afraid.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> The problem is Becky is not a "badass warrior". Its a forced gimmick. She doesn't look the part. She doesn't sound the part. And we know she's not a fighter IRL.
> 
> There is no logical way to have her beat Ronda without it looking like a joke. Becky's not even a good wrestler. The only reason she's over is because she looks like a nerdy gamer chick putting on a tough girl act.


 That's the issue, very few have the ability to pull off badass.

Austin, Brock, Goldberg and Suzuki are four who can pull it off to a high level.

With Roman it's too forced because of the convoluted lines and stories, and the lack of fan support behind him. He does minor things off the cuff really well (brushing off Zayn like he wasn't in his league or carrying the title around his back, that's cool/bad ass IMO). It helps that he has a good look, it makes him stand out more because of the majority of wrestlers look like jarbronis.



Asuka842 said:


> Except that every single crowd in every single city has bought it, and you have multiple legends/old-timers lining up to praise her.
> 
> People have never not responded well to her staring down Ronda, or attacking her.
> 
> If anything, the people who "think it's forced" are very much in the minority here. Simple as that really. You're projecting your own thoughts onto everyone else I'm afraid.


 He has a point and I think we all know she's not pulling off the bad ass gimmick well. It's difficult to pull that off without it being natural to them. It's an alpha thing, there's very few alphas in the company. The guys I mentioned above are all alphas/or it is very natural for them. When they enter a room, you sit up and take notice.

Roman could pull it off if he was more natural and more confident on the mic (which he seems to be from the promos I've seen from him since his cancer announcement, seems like they're giving him a free reign and have dropped the lines), he holds himself well, stands out and plays off the crowd well. It was tough for him because the fans rejected him and the material and stories he was put in were forced.

Ronda when she gets pissed gets there. When she's walking around smiling, she comes off like a fucking clown.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Asuka842 said:


> Except that every single crowd in every single city has bought it, and you have multiple legends/old-timers lining up to praise her.
> 
> People have never not responded well to her staring down Ronda, or attacking her.
> 
> If anything, the people who "think it's forced" are very much in the minority here. Simple as that really. You're projecting your own thoughts onto everyone else I'm afraid.


The crowds are nothing but smarks and old people these days. The casuals are long gone. Kids don't watch anymore. She does appeal to smarks. Can't deny that. She's not helping grow the fanbase though which is the job of top stars to do.

And I really don't care what corporate ass kisser legends have to say about her. Wrestlers are as two faced as anyone. Except Batista. He'll say whatever the hell he wants to in interviews.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> The crowds are nothing but smarks and old people these days. The casuals are long gone. Kids don't watch anymore. She does appeal to smarks. Can't deny that. She's not helping grow the fanbase though which is the job of top stars to do.
> 
> And I really don't care what corporate ass kisser legends have to say about her. Wrestlers are as two faced as anyone. Except Batista. He'll say whatever the hell he wants to in interviews.


Ah so you're doing the equivalent of sticking your fingers in your ears and going "lalalalala" because the evidence doesn't back you up. Everything and everyone says that your wrong, so you just ignore it in favor of "because I said so."

Also she's been pushed for six months, and she's barely been on the show since the RR. If people are going to insist on this bullshit narrative of her being responsible for the ratings, then they're not worth talking to because those have been falling for years. So you can blame every top star during that time for that as well.

If you're just going to be disengenous about everything, then you're not worth talking to.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Donnie said:


> That's the issue, very few have the ability to pull off badass.
> 
> Austin, Brock, Goldberg and Suzuki are four who can pull it off to a high level.
> 
> ...



Actually no we don't, because the evidence doesn't back you up on that. You using your own personal headcanon and projecting it onto others. You're in the minority on this one. And forgive me if I take the opinion of guys who know the business like the back of their hands over some dude on the internet, no offense.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Asuka842 said:


> Actually no we don't, because the evidence doesn't back you up on that. You using your own personal headcanon and projecting it onto others. You're in the minority on this one. And forgive me if I take the opinion of guys who know the business like the back of their hands over some dude on the internet, no offense.


 A strong badass attracts fans, Becky has not done that.

Austin, Brock and Goldberg are 3 of the biggest draws in pro wrestling history.

Ronda was a huge draw for UFC, as was Brock.

When done to a high level, fans follow. Becky's run has only seen them lose fans.

I'm not projecting anything, the numbers speak for themselves. Everyone knows Becky isn't a draw, even though traditionally that gimmick/persona when done well has done big business.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

I cringed when Reign's music hit for the opening and hit the forward button on my sky + box. And I shouldn't have been surprised that Batista wasn't on the show - as soon as he said he wasn't turning up I hit the delete key and didn't watch another second

what is the point of a WM build involving him if he is going to do a Brock and he on only one or two shows? Fucking hell the WWE is beyond crap these days


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

It seems we didn't have enough SHIELD reunions in the past years. Ugh.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

the shield is such a stale entity at this point, weve seen it so much that it means literally nothing. They seem to reunite a lot but do hardly anything.

chances are that they will help rollins win at mania and then roman will feud with rollins so he can win his next title so its likely not even going to last long once again.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

What an awful Raw..mainevented by a bunch of women and Stephanie McMahon :lol 

Can't wait for the historically low ratings in the coming weeks, and that's AFTER Roman returned and Batista shows up :lmao

No one can save the WWE any more.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

I will laugh my ass off if the WrestleMania crowd chant this at Ronda.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

KISS principle is badly required to recover the mess that is the main women's angle, the writing is BADLY letting them down.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

They actually had sasha lose to tamina. Fuck you for tht wwe you racist pieces of shit


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Elias shitting on Philly was amazing :lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Its about damn time that Ronda got to beat down Becky or Charlotte. Loooooong overdue. She's taken far too many beatdowns from them and hadn't gotten to do anything back to them for too long.

I'll never understand how these endless Shield reunions always get pops. They're the most stale act in the history of pro wrestling, what is it now 8(?) years later and these three are literally still just The Shield with zero character growth or evolution. The same people that bitch about The Miz going on about making the IC Title prestigious for a year or two are now cheering for The Shields's 1000th reunion. All these three ever do is get back together and bury everyone they come into contact with.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

So did Batista legit beat up a pensioner last week? Or did Fake Batista beat up Fake Ric Flair but real HHH, or erm Paul, got pissed off about it?
﻿﻿﻿
Renee's "Dean going to greener pastures" comment :bosque

The shield are like DX 2000's at this point.

It's WM soon, folks. Yeah.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Brock said:


> So did Batista legit beat up a pensioner last week? Or did Fake Batista beat up Fake Ric Flair but real HHH, or erm Paul, got pissed off about it?
> ﻿﻿﻿
> Renee's "Dean going to greener pastures" comment :bosque
> 
> ...


:lol vince must of been angry


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm a sucker for a Shield reunion. So, I didn't mind reunion 3488695685798764879. With that said, it felt like Roman lay it on thick. It would be classic Vince to finally have Reigns over and then turn him heel. I'm expecting Reigns to sabotage Rollins during his WM 35 match with Lesnar as payback for WM 31. 

Ronda's heel turn was a long time coming but it didn't do much for me. But at least it was a choice in the right direction.

HHH weaving in and out of kayfabe is something else when Charlotte is booked to no sell the Ric angle.

The crowd seemed half dead at times.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Even Gritty is breaking kayfabe ffs.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102950494509694976
Yes, Elias' real name is Jeff.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Even Gritty is breaking kayfabe ffs.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102950494509694976
> Yes, Elias' real name is Jeff.


:ha

Who Wants to Walk With.....JEFF!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

"You're not wrestling the character"

:trips

Fuck off.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Just watched Raw and I'll have to say I'm impressed with what they are doing with the Raw Women's title angle by turning Ronnie Heel, Well done and executed now we have a reason to see her get her ass kicked by The Man.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Why is Baron still wrestling with a shirt and trousers ? He's not GM anymore.



Hephaesteus said:


> They actually had sasha lose to tamina. Fuck you for tht wwe you racist pieces of shit


What does this have to do with race ?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Why is Baron still wrestling with a shirt and trousers ? He's not GM anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> What does this have to do with race ?


Because Friday's Waiter Corbin is TOP HEEL.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Why is Baron still wrestling with a shirt and trousers ? He's not GM anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> What does this have to do with race ?



Because he's still possessed by Kane.


----------



## Dulce Libre (Jan 21, 2019)

Anyone else find the "commentary" unbearable this week?

All I heard was "OOOOHHHHH" every second.


----------

